# Live from the stand - 2013



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

*The season is here for a few of us or will be here shortly for the rest of us! As in recent years, this thread has been a huge hit. So here we are. Feel free to post pictures and / or updates from in the stand. Some of us will be living through some of you as we await our seasons to open! Enjoy.

Randy
Admin*


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Maryland started already and Virginia is right around the corner. Good luck to all.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

We in Florida Start Saturday. Good luck Everyone.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent via Kyocera Hydro Elite


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

It was scorching hot this weekend in southern ky. Excited to be there but very very hot.

Sent via Kyocera Hydro Elite


----------



## ronoconn (Aug 9, 2013)

The picture doesn't do it justice, but I was tucked into this little pocket along a stand of trees facing a cornfield near my parent's farm in North Dakota. I got a doe about 15 min before sundown from this spot last Wed.


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

Temp hovering around 90 today, but I have been seeing a bunch of deer out e






ach evening. Its crazy hot, but beats sitting at the house.


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

ronoconn said:


> The picture doesn't do it justice, but I was tucked into this little pocket along a stand of trees facing a cornfield near my parent's farm in North Dakota. I got a doe about 15 min before sundown from this spot last Wed.


nice! where in ND is your parents farm? I just moved to fargo about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

Seen several does, a wide ten, and a shooter nine at 72 yards.


----------



## ronoconn (Aug 9, 2013)

snipersam24 said:


> nice! where in ND is your parents farm? I just moved to fargo about 3 weeks ago.


Central ND, about 10 miles West of New Rockford.


----------



## cassbongard (Jan 4, 2010)

Good morning KY, pretty sure someone out here think its firearm season already. Someone shooting not too far away with what is def not a small caliber.


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful Morning in KY










2010 Elite Z28 28" @ 70#
'97 Mathews Z-Light 28" @ 65#


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

It's 85 degrees in NC now.
Suppose to cool down tonight???


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## tracker x2 (Feb 7, 2011)

48 degrees and sunny here in mn first time using a ground blind...... Not liking it


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Co90 (Sep 6, 2011)

Camp Pendleton CA. Ran into a rattlesnake 50 yards from the truck so took it REAL slow getting in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Pee Dee gamelands NC

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gigattmark (Jul 7, 2013)

Hot in NC but I guess it's that way everywhere. Deer "were" still moving though (see pic two). Panorama pic from IPhone 5 (pretty cool option), but would 
not load on here for some reason.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## TommyTtapz (Mar 27, 2013)

Landowner says no fawns, and no doe's if they are with a fawn. . What have I been staring at all morning.


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

TommyTtapz said:


> Landowner says no fawns, and no doe's if they are with a fawn. . What have I been staring at all morning.


Just had a doe with twins walk by....we try not to kill any fawns or does with fawns BC we don't have many deer to begin with and I enjoy watching them interact 

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Opening morning here in NH. A nice cool morning, 3 does came thru so far.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

Opening morning her in Missouri


----------



## tclubbs2 (Jun 21, 2007)

In the stand now. Nothing but squirrels yet. Have another hour before the time I'm getting deer on camera. Nice cool morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Twisted_Slings (Aug 19, 2011)

Got my first ever deer today at 40 yds she ran about 100 and laid down


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Co90 said:


> Camp Pendleton CA. Ran into a rattlesnake 50 yards from the truck so took it REAL slow getting in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother was just there in February. Said its too bad you can't coyote hunt there because there's a ton of them


----------



## Adlerauge (Aug 4, 2009)

First my first hunt of the year. Opened up yesrerday.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

here in SC


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

Nebraska!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Waiting for one to come out of the swamp into the beans, old school ground hunting


----------



## nebbowhunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Nebraska opener! Been out for awhile so far only turkeys tonight


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSilverFox27 (Sep 25, 2012)

Live from Dallas county M.O.


----------



## Co90 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mapes said:


> My brother was just there in February. Said its too bad you can't coyote hunt there because there's a ton of them


You can, i've seen a few just driving the base haven't tried for them yet but plan to after deer season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Little late and not live, but this was Saturday evening around 6:30 in western North Carolina. Had a much larger one come through right before dark directly behind my stand. This one would go about 200 lbs. , but the one at dark would push 400 lbs. for sure. No deer sightings of that evening at all.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

More pics from the stand overlooking an old over grown apple orchard. Beautiful spot with about 15 loaded apple trees throughout the entire little area.


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

Test


----------



## Chall08 (Aug 24, 2012)

Live here in NC. Nothing but squirrels so far. I shot a doe ( first deer with bow) Saturday morning from this stand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

opening day in CT. In for the afternoon sit. Cold front coming in. It's suppose to drop in the 40's tonight. Lets hope the deer are moving tonight.


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

*Live from Little Rhody!*

First night in new stand, hoping for some cooler weather!!


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

New spot tonight near a corn field.


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

Ichabodcrane said:


> View attachment 1764753
> New spot tonight near a corn field.


That looks like a killer spot! Can see a good run in the pic...


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Three bucks and a doe with two fawns so far tonight. One of the bucks looked decent, but was 400+ yards away so I could not tell for sure.


----------



## DamonZ8 (Sep 5, 2013)

Our season here in Ohio doesn't open till the 28th. My wife called me at work yesterday to tell me she saw a buck trying to mount a mature doe. The doe kicked him off and kept on feedin. I have a feeling it's going to be a good season, can't wait for the rut. It's the most magical time in the woods...with spring gobbler running a close second of course.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Co90 said:


> You can, i've seen a few just driving the base haven't tried for them yet but plan to after deer season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Oh man he said they were everywhere. Every letter he wrote me said.something about having.coyotes walking around, hearing them constantly, shooting the ranges and.having them walk around. But someone told him it was considered a refuge


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

From my office...it's big open country here with mixed terrain, pine woodland and rocky peaks.

This is red stag, fallow deer, mouflon, Ibex and wild boar country.




























Spot and stalk is my absolute favourite for this part of Andalucía


Temperatures are more comfortable now at 85°F during the day.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> From my office...it's big open country here with mixed terrain, pine woodland and rocky peaks.
> 
> This is red stag, fallow deer, mouflon, Ibex and wild boar country.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful!

Saw 3 doe and a buck drinking from the river on the way to work this morning. Got me pumped. 10 more days here in Ohio.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> From my office...it's big open country here with mixed terrain, pine woodland and rocky peaks.
> 
> This is red stag, fallow deer, mouflon, Ibex and wild boar country.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful country . I just wish in could see something like that once in my life. Thanks for making my stand pics look bad......Lol.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I moved to Spain a year ago. I really do recommend hunting here especially in this region it has the most big game in Spain. The weather is fantastic too and so is the food, beaches if you brought kids etc.

Here are some more pics


































































Happy hunting!


----------



## Chas0218 (May 17, 2012)

^^^Those are going to be hard to beat...


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

back at it in nebraska. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

Heard what sounded like coughing... Got down and stalked within 30 yards of a doe and fawn. If only it was a buck. Currently on the ground near a fresher looking trail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

. It's time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Fre


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

Deer are moving 1st cold front in SC


----------



## FireChief41 (Aug 16, 2009)

jealous of you guys huntin already... oct. 1st needs to hurry up


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

2 red stags 










A fallow buck


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Bowhunter536 said:


> Deer are moving 1st cold front in SC


Holy... how high up are you? that looks like 40ft.


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

mhill said:


> Holy... how high up are you? that looks like 40ft.


Haha prob 28-30 excellent view stealth mode


----------



## ronoconn (Aug 9, 2013)

mhill said:


> Holy... how high up are you? that looks like 40ft.


I was going to say the same thing, seems awfully high up. Maybe it's just the camera making it look higher than it is?


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Central Mn. 
Saw a 120" class buck Monday evening but on neighbors property and not close enough.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

urban doe opened here Monday...I am waiting for some cooler weather (and need to find the acorns) before I head out. Shoot straight and stay safe out there!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

mhill said:


> Holy... how high up are you? that looks like 40ft.


I thought that looked higher than that. My pic with the bear in it makes me look like I am 5 feet off the ground. Lol. My stand is 20 feet high and on a tree at the base of a small cliff and I was expecting all of the game to come below me which puts me at an angle of about 28-30' , but this bear came right around the steepest part of the cliff on no trail, and was eye level with me for a moment. Then he came into the opening where I took the pics. He stopped behind my stand at about 10 ' level with me and I could hear him breathing. Pretty cool hunt , even though no deer.


----------



## hogslayer22 (May 4, 2013)

ronoconn said:


> I was going to say the same thing, seems awfully high up. Maybe it's just the camera making it look higher than it is?


So high up you could dance a jig and the deer wouldn't know you were there.


----------



## Maddoxsdaddy (Aug 19, 2013)

Sitting at my desk twiddling my thimbs waiting on the 2 hours I get to hunt opening day here in VA October 5th. Seems like we open waaay to late. I'll never kill a buck in velvet here.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Here in SC got winded this morning and can't go again till next tuesday. Cold front came through and got the deer moving pretty good


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Woooooooo hooooo. Bears all around. Hope we can connect this weekend.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Bowhunter536 said:


> Haha prob 28-30 excellent view stealth mode


being stealth is nice but just remember higher you are, the steeper the angle, the harder the shot. But sometimes it requires you to be up that high when there is no cover lower to the ground. Looks like a nice spot though. OCTOBER 1st hurry up!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Maddoxsdaddy said:


> Sitting at my desk twiddling my thimbs waiting on the 2 hours I get to hunt opening day here in VA October 5th. Seems like we open waaay to late. I'll never kill a buck in velvet here.


NY used to open oct 15 2 years back. they moved it to Oct 1 last year and threw a youth gun hunt in during columbus day weekend, not complaining, i get 15 more days to hunt.


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

So I am in a tree for the first time. Nice and relaxing. Haven't seen puckey. And chipmunks are really loud in the leaves.

Quiz time: my d ring for my harness is stuck. Can anyone think of something to use as a wrench without having a wrench?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

on stand in nebraska. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

just had this girl come in... Waiting for a buck. Come December she's out of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

maxxis88 said:


> View attachment 1766315
> 
> 
> Central Mn.
> Saw a 120" class buck Monday evening but on neighbors property and not close enough.


What part of Minnesota?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Camped out on the river bank tonight. Last two times I've hunted this spot I've heard deer crossing. Last night bucks sparring, then the sound of crossing. So I'm right up tight in the river to see if there is a repeat. If nothing else but to learn a bit more about the deer movement on this new property


----------



## rmiranda134 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love what the man created.






. Sorry if its sideways.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

North dakota little 3x3 in velvet, tenptation! But i passed lol


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

Test


----------



## bluewatermafia (Aug 2, 2012)

Bostwick Florida, in the swamp. Ain't seen nothin all week  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

Landscaping said:


> Woooooooo hooooo. Bears all around. Hope we can connect this weekend.


We would like to see photos of your Trophy........ *So Where is Your Safety Harness?*


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

wow, im jealous. october 15 for us!


----------



## marc1980augrad (Apr 30, 2013)

0260b4u said:


> wow, im jealous. october 15 for us!


Right! I have never understood how folks in Florida start before us.....and folks NORTH of us start before we do......it makes no sense. Thankfully I can live vicariously thru this thread....


----------



## Sinkkari (May 27, 2013)

Greetings from Finland! Sitting in a stand and waiting for deer to come in. Bowhunting whitetails isn't allowed here yet but roe deer is allowed. Seen lots of whitetails but not any roes yet this fall. Whitetail season opens up at september 28th. Then i'm gonna wait here with my bolt action rifle loaded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Sinkkari said:


> Greetings from Finland! Sitting in a stand and waiting for deer to come in. Bowhunting whitetails isn't allowed here yet but roe deer is allowed. Seen lots of whitetails but not any roes yet this fall. Whitetail season opens up at september 28th. Then i'm gonna wait here with my bolt action rifle loaded
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


​Must be some giant whitetails there... Look at the height of those rubs!!


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

.BuckHunt. said:


> What part of Minnesota?


Central, near Brainerd


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

25' up between two bean fields. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JimHendrix (Nov 3, 2009)

Had a 6 point at 12 yards this morning at 915am and just had a small spike in my field just now. Been sitting for 20 minutes. Saw two deer (one nice buck) last night and 4 does and a buck the night before). Nothing on the ground in SC yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Goodnight Wisconsin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

CootShooter said:


> View attachment 1767630
> 
> 
> Goodnight Wisconsin.
> ...


Cool shot!


----------



## walkelr (Dec 4, 2012)

This is last years, but I didn't post it yet. Think it's a cool pic worth a post!! Fall & Winter in Wisconsin!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

My first elk hunt


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Getting out of bed now. Doe opener in PA


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

It's 5:50 am opening day for doe here in 5c Pa. To dark yet for pictures. Hear a few deer walking close by. Moon is bright. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

From a couple weeks ago in south Florida. Had a couple bucks come out of the groves at 70 yards and headed the other way. Had two fawns walk under the stand and hang out a while.


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

South Carolina


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woodabeen42 (Sep 26, 2010)

SE WI beautiful morning thus far


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

It is great morning here in southern Missouri


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

rubowhunting said:


> It is great morning here in southern Missouri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are dressed and in the woods.Agreed great morning!!


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

Where else would I be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ryan911 (Aug 21, 2012)

This morning was great in the woods. Had a nice doe, at full draw, 10 yards broadside, when I hear the little ones coming behind her. Mom gets a pass for today, couldn't orphan a couple that small. Sorry, the pictures off my phone didn't turn out so well, so I didn't bother putting them on here.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

acsoa12 said:


> South Carolina
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


South carolina as well I see were using the same bow can't get much better than the d350 imo lol


----------



## bigred04 (Aug 19, 2010)

NW Missori


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

NC again private land this time around hate rain! Love hunting more its all bout priorities I guess

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Western KY. Waiting on a doe. Killed my buck last week.

Sent via Kyocera Hydro Elite


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

mccoppinb said:


> South carolina as well I see were using the same bow can't get much better than the d350 imo lol


I love my D350! I haven't found anything good enough to replace it with yet.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottie1639 (May 24, 2012)

Northern MN checking in.


----------



## skeeterj01 (Oct 28, 2012)

In north ga after a washout this am so for nothing.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 1767805
> View attachment 1767806
> View attachment 1767807
> View attachment 1767808
> ...


Congrats on some great pics and a great first elk!


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

In the blind, rain is stopping, waiting for something good


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Chilli morning in WI, no deer yet but still waiting...










Posted with my Treestand Boredom Relief device.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Ky 6pt

Sent via Kyocera Hydro Elite


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

It is warm in southern Missouri,but nice to be in the stand. Deer should start moving in about an hour or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cal357 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sent from my windows phone


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

The wonderful state of Wisconsin!


Nate


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Checking in from sw wi. Currently watch a fork making a rub on public land. Now I just need his grandpa to come in!


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Great morning today. Got in nice and early and had a 4 point buck and a turkey come to about 30 yards. Nothing down, but it's only my first day.


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello from north central fl. Been sitting here since the rain quit at 3 and have seen absolutely nothing. In fact I haven't seen a deer yet this year which is a disappointing first for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's one from Sat in E Central MN. Saw a few does feeding on acorns. This area is 1 deer "hunters choice" so the does get a pass (for now)


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Back at it this morning in the drizzling rain. No action as of yet but several does were spotted trespassing near this stand yesterday so I figured i would get out here and try to catch em in the act

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoffguy (Sep 13, 2012)

NChunter33 said:


> Back at it this morning in the drizzling rain. No action as of yet but several does were spotted trespassing near this stand yesterday so I figured i would get out here and try to catch em in the act


Now that is funny!


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Trying to see my first deer of the 2013 season. Found a persimmon tree that is dropping. Since there are no acorns around here this is my best bet. Got a grown up cutover straight north so they have plenty of bedding. Hope they get on their feet before the rain hits! ! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

My setup. Persimmon tree to my left and cutover straight ahead

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Sat for 5 hours yesterday and didn't see squat


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

NChunter33 said:


> Back at it this morning in the drizzling rain. No action as of yet but several does were spotted trespassing near this stand yesterday so I figured i would get out here and try to catch em in the act
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Trespassing does, all I've seen are trespassing bears. I would give the deer written permission to be on my land ,if I could ever get in touch with them....


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

mountainman7 said:


> Trespassing does, all I've seen are trespassing bears. I would give the deer written permission to be on my land ,if I could ever get in touch with them....


Believe me I understand man. I have yet to see a deer from the stand lol. I was on a 5 year streak of killing on opening day but that has officially ended.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckndog (Sep 22, 2009)

My 11yo son after his first with a bow. Slow morning so far.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

First hunt of the season. Liking my Viper Elite SD, comfortable and bites tree nice. Feels good to be finally in a tree!


----------



## not (Nov 4, 2010)

WJA302 said:


> First hunt of the season. Liking my Viper Elite SD, comfortable and bites tree nice. Feels good to be finally in a tree!


Nice looking spot!


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

WJA302 said:


> First hunt of the season. Liking my Viper Elite SD, comfortable and bites tree nice. Feels good to be finally in a tree!


Geez that looks like a friggin cow trail! I gotta get out of florida lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice sit tonight in a small field filled with clover. Saw 12 does and a small 7pt buck. Hunter choice area is killing me.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

One more pic from tonight


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Live from Buckskin Trophy Outfitters in Ohio on a DIY...here we go!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife and I hunting the first morning of Ohio's archery season 22 feet up. Hoping for some action.












CH]
Beautiful cool morning


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn coyote keeps running a rounds by me this morning

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

Reporting live from Arkansas


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Live from Ohio...Montgomery county

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

In the woods for the Tennessee opener no luck yet.


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

jerkeife said:


> Damn coyote keeps running a rounds by me this morning
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Put an arrow in it.


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

Back in the stand again. Suppose to have a cold front with rain come in the afternoon, hope that gets the deer moving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ronoconn (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm guessing we will see a lot of pictures of Ohio today.  Here's mine from Perry County, beautiful morning so far!


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Beautiful cool morning here in fl. Still on my quest to see the first of a very rare and elusive species known as the floridias whitetailalus (florida whitetail) lol. Been a rough start to the season to say the least.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Slow morning so far. Had a spike come in and a small bodied 7. I decided to take him just to start the season off today but I reached for my bow too soon and he busted me out . Try try again. Great day in the woods anyhow. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Live from Knox county......it's the Ohio opener!!!!! Brought to you by Mother Nature, the friendly people at the Ohio DNR(lol), and bowhunters like me and you!


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Opener Day! This is one of my favorite holidays.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

recondoc said:


> Happy Opener Day! This is one of my favorite holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind too! Good luck!


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like I'm stuck here for a while. Looked up from AT on my phone to find a mess of yearlings and does bedding down under me. No shooters though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

Opening day here in snj! Two does ran behind my stand that's it so far.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wvdeerhntr (Dec 21, 2008)

First day in WV.


----------



## wvdeerhntr (Dec 21, 2008)

See if it will show in correct orientation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Here comes the rain. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just had two does under my stand here in southern ohio.. Feels good to be back in the stand


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Live from the stand in east Tennessee. Doe and spotted fawn came by about 30 minutes ago. No shooters yet. Still plenty of time till dark. Hurry up and wait I guess. Lol.


----------



## dmtindell (Nov 19, 2010)

Also in east TN no deer yet but have high hopes before dark.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

Opening night here in SD


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Live from the stand in northern Alberta. Watching a spike munch alfalfa 100 yards out, looking for a doe today.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

65 degrees with a north wind in Kansas City sure seems like a good night


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

Took a medium doe in southern Ohio..... wasn't going home empty handed...


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Pittstate23 said:


> 65 degrees with a north wind in Kansas City sure seems like a good night


Hey. I wouldnt sit in that stand


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^^ What he said!


----------



## edw_oh (Jun 6, 2012)

First day of season in OH.... in the stand 2 hours....4 does and 2 eight-pointers....paradise!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Only does with spotted fawns today , but sure am glad Tennessee has an early archery only bear season. Got a shot on this one at 6:30 at 22 yards.My first bear ever , and with a bow makes it so much sweeter. I'm still pumped up. Opening day success, just not the animal that I was expecting, still thrilled though !!!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Got some bloody broadhead damage pics too but wasn't sure about posting them.


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm on the stand in East Tennessee


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Youth weekend here in Indiana. In sitting in a cut between corn and beans with my 10 year old cousin. It's 61 degrees and raining pretty steady, wind from the SW. Hoping it stay out pretty quick, I've got a lot of good action in this area!


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Too nice of a morning not to be out so I'm sitting here waitin on a squirrel. Season opens Tuesday.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

crazy4bucks said:


> Too nice of a morning not to be out so I'm sitting  here waitin on a squirrel. Season opens Tuesday.


That's a beautiful spot


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep. That's where I do all my tree stand practice but it's also a good intersection for squirrels. Only a couple hundred yards from the house.


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

anybody having any luck this morning? I have seen 1 doe but I am in East Tennessee.


----------



## TimGerst (Aug 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using a Hoyt.


----------



## NHRedleg (Aug 14, 2012)

*NH 28Sep2013*

First sit on this stand yesterday. Have had a cam on this trail for three weeks and only pics of does. This bad boy is my first Bow Buck and only my second bow deer in my home state of NH. Totally psyched! 

On Stand








View of the trail








8point, 157lbs, 30yd shot, 27 yd recovery, my old Darton Maverick bow, VAP arrow, 125gr Montec BH, FOB, Ripcord-Code Red rest.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Great Buck! Congrats!


----------



## cmlynch19 (Aug 3, 2011)

TimGerst said:


> Sent from my iPhone using a Hoyt.


Seasons change fast in MO. Looks like a sweet spot any time of year


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Today's afternoon spot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome buck great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## yellowv (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty sure that this evening's hunt just went down the dumper. Those ain't my dogs. But the red one was kind enough to stop and pee on the Swamp Donkey that I put out. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

They just blew past again running a yearling for all it is worth. If it weren't for the fact that they are both wearing tags Mr. 10mm would come out to play. FRUSTRATED! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

recondoc said:


> They just blew past again running a yearling for all it is worth. If it weren't for the fact that they are both wearing tags Mr. 10mm would come out to play. FRUSTRATED!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


Tags can be removed.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Tags are worth an extra 10 points!


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Trust me, I thought about it long and hard but just didn't want to be the cause of some kid wondering why Sparky never came home again......even if the adult dog owners should keep their animals in check.


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

In the stand in East Tennessee it's been slow so far this season, but my buddy killed a doe on this property yesterday. High hopes today.


----------



## TullyLI (Jul 11, 2013)

Opens tomorrow here in NY. Fired up reading this thread. 75 and sunny is the forecast for tomorrow, going to hunt the evening shift and hopefully I'll be posting back straps tomorrow.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Mapes said:


> Tags can be removed.


Yep! You can shoot um off!


Nate


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

subscribed


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Here is the doe I shot. After it fell another group of 3 came in to see what the commotion was all about.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

solobowhunter said:


> Here is the doe I shot. After it fell another group of 3 came in to see what the commotion was all about.


Ain't it great when you can see them drop? Nice job


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Ain't it great when you can see them drop? Nice job


Oh yeah. Makes for an easier night for sure. Thanks


----------



## Opancione34 (Sep 3, 2013)

Live from the blind tonight instead of the stand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

In the stand in ny right now 


🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Been awake for 3 hours today. I never miss opening day since its my birthday now I just have to put some meat in the freezer and that would make my day! Kinda warm, almost 60..but I'm in my stand for the opener


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

A beautiful morning in NH, a little hunting before meeting with the surgeon


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful morning in central Illinois. Still a little on the warm side. Ready for the cold front moving threw this weekend should make for some nice hunting


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Warm here as well but here is the view from my perch 











🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

Opening day. Dropped my pack and had to climb down in my climber to get it. Bit of rain but can't complain as I could always be working. 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Button buck walked right underneath me 











🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Crap ton of squirrels out today!!!









Sent from a PSE iForce. Warp speed will rule the land!


----------



## wvkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

my girlfriend and I opening day in WV


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Been sitting since daylight haven't seen a thing not even too many tree rats. Over cast and warm, still better than work! South central Illinois

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

illinois opening day



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Not a deer this morning.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Headed out in two hours for the first hunt ever in a new spot. Ground blind only due to terrain. Only 11 acres but best can tell there is limited pressure in the area. Excited to have a new spot. I think it's always fun to hunt a new area.


----------



## AccountingDawg (Sep 29, 2009)

Locked and loaded on opening evening in Mississippi!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Im in. Let the games begin.......


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

My view tonight

Galaxy s4


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Galaxy s4


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Opening evening here in Indiana. Pretty warm, but nice to bw out.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

Opening day in upper SC. 83 degrees hopefully something moves today.










Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Opening day indiana. Had a good morning lets hope for a better evening😊


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

All set for the night


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Ramcats and xforce are ready to EAT! Can't wait for the cold front this weekend though


----------



## RCDuck (Dec 4, 2008)

Opening evening in SW OK.... HOT and WINDY


----------



## bowtechbear (Jan 23, 2009)

My ontario moose lots of close calls but just hasnt happend yet got till friday........

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Got out tonight for the last 1.5hrs of light and havnt seen a thing. Hopefully this weekend goes better with the cold front coming in.


----------



## sdecgreen (Mar 12, 2009)

It just amazes me the amount of hunters that DON'T use a safety harness....wake up people.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

It's their own problem if they fall out if the tree. I agree and use one myself, but not everyone does.


Nate


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

It amazes me how many people post off topic.. This is LIVE FROM THE STAND! Lets see those pics guys!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Simply replying to what has been posted. Problem here?


Nate


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Barogers2 said:


> Opening day indiana. Had a good morning lets hope for a better evening&#55357;&#56842;


Barogers2, might want to nock your arrow with the green vane at 12 o'clock, it will most certainly help with arrow flight


----------



## BC_Archery (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Here we go again. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

overcast and calm hopefully deer move early


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

Northeast Oklahoma. No sign yet but a buddy saw a huge one here yesterday late. Hoping he comes in earlier. 81 degrees and cloudy


Sent from my iphern. Sory fer eny typeos.


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

90 degrees and the squirrels aren't even moving. Probably going to be a long slow evening.... But still an evening in the woods. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's about 45 degrees here in northern Alberta, sitting in a patch of poplar and spruce that leads to a wheat field. Slight wind out of the SE...








And I have until 7:45 to stick a doe. Or the 800 lb black bear that the landowner said they had seen a few times.


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Shaking like all hell. I love the rush when I hear my broadhead punch lungs. The cull spike from Saturday showed up. Bloody arrow down below. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Way to go bud!


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Now I'm getting nervous. I can see the arrow through my binos but it doesn't look bloody. The sound was right though. Dang. This wait is killing me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like some good success already out there! Going to be hot here the next few days, but I might still go out friday....cold front coming in this weekend..hopefully it works out


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Now I can relax. Definitely a good hit but didn't find any blood for the first 40 yards. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice job on the Cull spike! Every buck I shoot is a cull buck.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Good shooting buddy! Hope you find him! Post some pics!


Nate


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got busted by a doe with a fawn, they were at 18 yards before I saw them and didn't tolerate my screwing around up here


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Lost my light while tracking and eventually bumped him. I guess my shot wasn't quite as good as I was hoping. I'll track him in the morning. Dang 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Keep us updated man.


Nate


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got busted by a doe with a fawn, they were at 18 yards before I saw them and didn't tolerate my screwing around up here


----------



## Mike_13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Settled in for the morning in NE Ohio. Can hear footsteps in the leaves not to far off.


----------



## Hi-Tower (Sep 18, 2013)

Checking in from mercer county, northwest Ohio. settled in and on stand for about an hour now, first light starting to filter through the trees


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Chick in in from central indiana. Can finally see now and starting to get a nice drizzle. Hopefully I get some action soon


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

Finally in a tree for the firsttime this year. Got out a little late and jumped one on my way in, didn't spook too bad just took a couple bounds and walked off. The bad part is I was 50 yds from my stand at the time. Had a yote come in but he didn't clear a limb and acted like he knew something was up and dipped out.


----------



## Mike_13 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nothing moving yet. Starting to drizzle now.


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing yet but I seen 5 does Tuesday. it's hot here ready for some cooler weather


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Quiet morning in southern ontario. One doe on food plot. Too bloody hot! Perfect for work. Im outta here..........


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Recovery complete this morning. The last time I bumped him, I backed out. He only went about another 120 yards and I found him right in the middle of a well used trail this morning. 
I took a good look at my shot placement. I started to worry last night that I had hit him too far back. That turned out to not be the case. My shot was right in line with the "golden triangle". What I did do wrong was hold too low. Anyone who has seen my posts from past seasons will recognize that I have a long standing (4 year) tradition of shooting over my first deer every year. This time in a really conscious effort to prevent that, I held low. It worked..... Just not quite how I planned it. Broadhead was a 100 gr Ramcat. It flew great but I'm not super impressed with the cut. I have no idea how it didn't take out the bottom of the heart with my shot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Either way congrats on finding him!


Nate


----------



## ohiobigbucks24 (Aug 18, 2013)

about to head out now hoping the rain stops...been raining all day


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm out for an evening sit, it's about 80 degrees and 12mph breeze. Hoping things start to pick up right at dark.


----------



## Awdbyhm (Sep 3, 2011)

Breezy sit on the last semi-green bean field around.






missed a doe last week from this spot. Hit a branch in-flight ...


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedari (Feb 21, 2005)

Opened in OK Tuesday. Finally got to get out this evening. Warm but nice breeze. Just happy to be here!


----------



## Stevepetero (Nov 20, 2012)

just a couple from one of my stands


----------



## THI06 (Aug 13, 2006)

Got off work at 4:30am. Pumped up for first chance to get in a stand. Can just barely start to see and it starts pouring. I'm talkin tropical storm rain forest stuff. Only lasted about 15 mins, but I'm SOAKED. Great way to start the season! Radar had one tiny little green spec, well wouldn't you know it came rightover my stand lol. Gotta love it


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

Trophy blend herd has made for and exciting morning so far thanks Mark


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Checking in in NE Louisiana. About 75 degrees this morning and all I've seen is a raccoon and squirrel. So excited to finally be back up in the stand. Started the morning with a 100% charge and at 9:58 my phone is already down to 20%.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Rain just stopped and the wind is perfect.


----------



## AntlerFreak (Sep 4, 2012)

Checking in from Southern Indiana. 85 degrees, south wind. Hunting over my evolved harvest mega plot.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Set up for the night with fellow patriots at a Vets only hunt on a army training site.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

First night in new sit. Pretty pissed off. If you read my other thread, one of the "other guys" parks his truck on the property doing who knows what at prime time. The dumb azz is parked up by the apple trees. No notice no text no phone call to let me know. What should i do. Im hunting the ridge top 150yards from his truck.


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Landscaping said:


> First night in new sit. Pretty pissed off. If you read my other thread, one of the "other guys" parks his truck on the property doing who knows what at prime time. The dumb azz is parked up by the apple trees. No notice no text no phone call to let me know. What should i do. Im hunting the ridge top 150yards from his truck.


Can you hit a tire at 150 yards? 

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chas0218 (May 17, 2012)

Here is one.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Three turkeys came by no deer yet


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Hotter than all hell in Michigan. Sweat dripping off me but I'm up in my stand!


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

Sitting on a level playing field. View me and my fiancé have here in Central Illinois. A breezy 82 right now, but the white oaks are dropping deer crack like crazy!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

2bucks a long way off in the beans tonight. Then a doe and fawn as I was walking out.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

In my tree at o'dark thirty in beautiful NH. Slight breeze in my face, rain on its way this afternoon. Should be a good morning


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Its dark. And deer are in the bush right behind me. Going to be a great weekend of hunting. Good luck EH!....... See what i did there.....canadian......eh!.....anyways.....anyone else see it wild how wed all get up 2hours before light to relax and wait to kill a deer. So amazing. Love every second of this......i am a junkie for Bowhunting bucks


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally, opening morning is here in VA! In the tree and waiting for light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Opening day in PA. Hot as kahunas but I'm all setup in stand. It would be a perfect morning if it were 20 degrees cooler!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm up in Michigan. Hot and 95% humidity. Oh well can't kill deer from bed


----------



## ESBH (Dec 28, 2007)

*Marylands Marsh*

Hot but sitting in a stand overlooking the marsh hoping to tag a Sika Deer


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Now its pouring rain.. what to do what to do


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

Hunting thick cedar swamp in nj.60 in here now but supposed to hit 80's.this weather is awful but I gotta hunt.its what I do this time of year.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Opening day in VA. My broadhead is pointing at a small scrape just past the log. This scrape is used all year to some extent.

Already busted by a couple deer that came in behind me about 15 min before shooting light. I'm pretty sure they didn't see me, so maybe they will swing by again later from a better direction.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

67 degrees. No deer movement yet but the squirrels are out in droves. A creek 40 yards behind me. Here's my setup this morning.


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

60 degrees in Maine had one doe come by no shot was in thick stuff I'm out with my oldest trying to put one on him lots of turkey's and squirrels


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful morning 68 degrees here in central Illinois bumped a doe on the way in hopefully she will come back by. 

Galaxy s4


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know how to do this I shot a buck at 730 good hit arrows soaked then it starts pouring again. Little blood and I'm only ten yards from impact.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Opening day in PA. Had the nice 7pt I'm after under me before legal shooting time and he walked off before I could shoot. That's why they call it Hunting and not Killing I guess. Going to give it a while longer.


----------



## skeeterj01 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mapes said:


> I don't know how to do this I shot a buck at 730 good hit arrows soaked then it starts pouring again. Little blood and I'm only ten yards from impact.


If worse comes to worse, go get a spray bottle and put peroxide In it spray a little as you go. It's worth a shot, however I have never tried it after raining


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Rain definately makes it hard


Nate


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

58 degrees and gray... Beautiful October morning


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Going to get my lab


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

He jumped and kicked arrow soaked in blood


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

69 here in west central Illinois. Squirrel s aren't even moving much! Rain moving in by midmorning better than sitting at home!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck hope you find him

Galaxy s4


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mapes said:


> He jumped and kicked arrow soaked in blood


He's probably within 100 yards. Keep us posted & good luck.


----------



## ronoconn (Aug 9, 2013)

Checking in from Southern Ohio. Warm, damp morning. No activity so far except for the squirrels and mosquitoes. I think I'm going to have to break down and buy a thermacell as the mosquitoes this week have been unbelievable!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Still looking. Dog couldn't do anything she isn't trained to track. Walked hay fields and can't find him there now gunna zig zag the woods


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mapes said:


> Still looking. Dog couldn't do anything she isn't trained to track. Walked hay fields and can't find him there now gunna zig zag the woods


Did he run a trail? Bumming out for you but betting its close.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Thought he did, found a big glob of coagulation about ten yards from the hit on a trail, but past that is low brush that only goes about ten maybe twenty yards wide, we crawled all of it and didn't find any sign of where he passed. Been looking up high for where he brushed on leaves and such, with no luck. Shot was about 15 yards from 18 foot up. Man he jumped so high.when I hit him but I havent seen this little bit of blood since the last time I hit high and didn't find the deer. I am so lost right now


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Live in S central PA slow here


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Maprs, my experience is they will generally run downhill rather than up and will often tumble to the bottom of a hillside. Stay with it, sounds like you got a good hit.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Found him! Walking up the road looking for tracks crossing the road and he laid 20 yards from the road! Great shot I don't know what happened besides the rain! No monster but I don't care!


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mapes said:


> Found him! Walking up the road looking for tracks crossing the road and he laid 20 yards from the road! Great shot I don't know what happened besides the rain! No monster but I don't care!


Awesome. Congrats. It's 5 O'clock somewhere.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the advice we werent giving up! He was apparently quartering too a little, guts blocked the exit hole


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

ronoconn said:


> Checking in from Southern Ohio. Warm, damp morning. No activity so far except for the squirrels and mosquitoes. I think I'm going to have to break down and buy a thermacell as the mosquitoes this week have been unbelievable!


Got soaked this morning and saw nothing. Skeeters were horrible! Glad I had my thermacell. Supposed to rain tonight and all day tomorrow too... sucks.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it's going to be a tough season here. Absolutely NO acorns this year on the property I hunt, and the farmer just has the fields in stubbly hay. Hard to even find any droppings, and the woodlot I like to hunt is all hardwood and usually loaded with acorns. I think the cicadas might have destroyed the acorn crop, and the deer may have relocated to some of the bean fields in the area. My number of trailcam pics have been way down this year, too. I may have to try ground blind hunting the fields in the evenings.


----------



## Stevepetero (Nov 20, 2012)

how about live from the blind lol


----------



## Opancione34 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hot afternoon in WV...praying for some cool weather later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Warm and slight wind south of Stuttgart,Ar.


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Small sapling but shredded !


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry guys , just got a clue about tapatalk and playing with it


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

3rd spot in 3 sits... Hopefully this play out better than the other 2


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Mapes said:


> View attachment 1777862
> 
> Thanks guys for all the advice we werent giving up! He was apparently quartering too a little, guts blocked the exit hole


Congrats man! Size doesn't matter, it's a trophy either way. Good work!


Nate


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Well with all the mandatory Apr supporters for Michigan I know some people will get their panties in a bunch


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, and im sitting in a stand right now. With a video camera so my.brother can whack one. Saw turkeys so far but nothing else. Weather front coming should have them moving.still HOT


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Its a little warm in ohio but hopedully can stick one tonight


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Awdbyhm (Sep 3, 2011)

55• and breezy in NE Kansas.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Mapes said:


> Well with all the mandatory Apr supporters for Michigan I know some people will get their panties in a bunch


I hear ya. Good luck with that video camera. 


Nate


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck to you all


----------



## Jd513 (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't know why my pictures are always 90 degrees off


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Jd513 said:


> View attachment 1778175
> 
> 
> Don't know why my pictures are always 90 degrees off


That's a nice setup there


Nate


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Just hanging out in sw wi, and I'm on a doe hunt. My original hunt location didn't happen, so I went to the backup location. Not a good night even though I have a front moving in fast.....


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Small 8 22yds where's his dad?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Here is a picture from my stand right before I arrowed the buck located in the center. He is just above and to the right of the dark circular stump.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Mohican said:


> View attachment 1778206
> 
> 
> View attachment 1778214
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Jd513 (Aug 1, 2013)

WhacknstackWI said:


> That's a nice setup there
> 
> 
> Nate


Thanks. Got a doe with it on October 1st


----------



## ohiobuck74 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mohican said:


> View attachment 1778206
> 
> 
> View attachment 1778214
> ...



nice buck!! ohio here too!!

what kind of broadheads?


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

ohiobuck74 said:


> nice buck!! ohio here too!!
> 
> what kind of broadheads?


Curious also.. That thing did some damage! Nice job!


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

2010 Elite Z28 28" @ 70#
'97 Mathews Z-Light 28" @ 65#


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just heading out in NE. Wish us luck.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Raining yet again but slightly cooler in Mi. Yesterday's luck in the rain made me get up for another go today. This time we are on public land that the gun hunters love but rarely see bow hunters. Little funnel coming from a private land corn field.. you know, the kind bucks love to run? Creek bed runs right up the middle and I'm on the creek brother is maybe 100 yards farther down


----------



## espoores (Oct 8, 2009)

Checking in from west central Illinois. Its a calm and cool 42 degrees. Perfect weather to be in a stand.


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

Well im soaked. Got into stand must bad a buck sneak in at me down wind. He wheezed and then stepped out.. slight quartering away. I climbed 6 inches to high and didn't have clearance and had to duck which played havoc on my form. Sour looked low but I could be wrong since it's first light. Coukdnt count the points or see the rack other than it was outside the ears. Im hunting 3 rivers wmu today .

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad I have my tree umbrella.


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful 50 degree day in Illinois










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

It is a great morning her in southern mo 46 degrees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

42 a finally dry in MN. Two deer came through before shooting light. Sounds like the duck hunters are having a blast.


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Beautiful foggy morning here in north florida. Closing in on 50hrs on stand with zero deer sightings. Acorns are finally starting to fall here so sometime in the next week deer should leave the swamps and move in on my stands. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Sean19d said:


> 42 a finally dry in MN. Two deer came through before shooting light. Sounds like the duck hunters are having a blast.


Same here, except no deer at all yet. Should be on the river blasting ducks! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Sitting in my summit.. beautiful creek bed that was loaded with tracks when I scouted. 2 Turkey's so far


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

Well like I said found my shaft with no blood on it. Was getting 1 to 2 drops every 15 ft or so. Then at 65 yards it starts to pick up and I'm getting more like this. Follow for another 35 plus years and decide to back out. Will hold out until help arrives unless the weather turns bad. I makes the trail with my trimble hunting gps app. Anyone every put a kill shot on a deer and had no blood on the shaft?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Just seen a nice 8 pt. Stayed in trees no shot . Good morning! !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

jessejamesNY said:


> Well like I said found my shaft with no blood on it. Was getting 1 to 2 drops every 15 ft or so. Then at 65 yards it starts to pick up and I'm getting more like this. Follow for another 35 plus years and decide to back out. Will hold out until help arrives unless the weather turns bad. I makes the trail with my trimble hunting gps app. Anyone every put a kill shot on a deer and had no blood on the shaft?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


No blood at all? I hammered both shoulders on a doe Tuesday night had very little blood but went though both lungs. Opposite shoulder must have wiped blood off or something


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone in Ohio seeing deer? Didnt go out this morning because it was storming and I dont typically go out on Sunday nights so Im debating whether to hit the stand or not.


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Anyone in Ohio seeing deer? Didnt go out this morning because it was storming and I dont typically go out on Sunday nights so Im debating whether to hit the stand or not.


Can't kill anything sitting at the house im in NC bout to head out

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

chrisj0616 said:


> Can't kill anything sitting at the house im in NC bout to head out
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


What a dick. Now Ive gotta go or I feel like a pansy. :teeth:


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> What a dick. Now Ive gotta go or I feel like a pansy. :teeth:


Haha! It's true though....lol


Nate


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Its storming pretty bad, I guess Ill be a pansy and stay in. Ill do rain, but not lightning.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Just got settled in central IL. Aaa and I'm pretty sure there is a woodpecker in the top of my tree going to town.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Ready to test these hypos...hot!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

I got 3 apples, persimmons, acorns, soy beans, a swamp...what more do these deer want on an 80 degree WNY October day???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

3 apple trees that is...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Some cooler temps and finally a break in the rain.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Back in the stand here in Central WI. Been raining for about 4 days, finally got a break.










Nate


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Back up for a beautiful Sunday evening. Cool front came through last night so I'm hoping for some more movement. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Rained all day stopped about 4 Im up now sitting next to an overgrown clearcut where I've sat before and heard bucks fighting. Little brother just up true edge from me. Very nice night


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice and windy here in central illinois but the cold front sure has them up and moving hopefully they come and eat some of these acorns that are dropping like rain

Galaxy s4


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

On a bluff on the edge of a bean field
Sent via Kyocera Hydro Elite


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

It's magic hour. Good luck to all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Official sunset in 5 minutes. We get 30 after here in Tejas. I think the whitetail are probably done but I'm holding out hope that an Axis might drop in. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomlinator13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hot Sunday in farmville NC about 80 degrees! Saw a few does and a ****! Breaking in the new Buddy stand with the old lady


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cool wet morning in central indiana. Hope it will get the deer on their feet


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

DaneHunter said:


> Anyone in Ohio seeing deer? Didnt go out this morning because it was storming and I don't typically go out on Sunday nights so I'm debating whether to hit the stand or not.


Wish I could have went out this morning after yesterday's and last night's rain. I've only seen one deer from the stand, but I've only made it out for 3 sits.


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yote down!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Barogers2 said:


> Yote down!


very nice! He was in close on you!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

recondoc said:


> View attachment 1778741
> 
> Back up for a beautiful Sunday evening. Cool front came through last night so I'm hoping for some more movement.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


Wow that peep sight is way up on the string.


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

mhill said:


> Wow that peep sight is way up on the string.


Yep.....I'd say dat is as high as u can put one...lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Barogers2 said:


> Yote down!


Better than a deer in my opinion. Good job


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

First one I've actually seen out there. Glad to get rid of him


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the yote DOA.... Here is what I saw... NOTHING, maybe this Sunday!


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

mhill said:


> Wow that peep sight is way up on the string.


You don't shoot from your hip?


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Headed in to take a peek down the rows. Aw wind is good for this corn field today.


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

View down the row


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Lots of tracks so far


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

MI Hoytforlife said:


> Lots of tracks so far


I used to love stalking through the corn. Now I dont hunt property with corn on it


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

opening eve 9-15-13


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

opening eve..


----------



## Gus004 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beginner, first time out hunting ever. Saw nothing this weekend in mid Missouri, except a raccoon who likely sensed I was not a threat, ROFL.


----------



## Booger Hollar (Sep 27, 2013)

Its in here in ohio finally starting to cool down been way to warm for me good luck ya'll


----------



## Opancione34 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice cool evening after the hard rain all day...hope to catch some heavy movement tonight 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ohiobuck74 (Nov 11, 2011)

Barogers2 said:


> Yote down!


Very nice.. I'd
take that anyday!!#

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Couple doe this evening









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Up and at em. No wind. An absolutely beautiful, get stoned on the excellence of life morning. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

cool mornin in southern indiana


----------



## recondoc (Jul 14, 2009)

Have a doe in behind me that caught the steam from my breath in her field of view. She has now decided to be the early warning system for the entire forest. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Trying out one of my honey holes on this awesome indiana morning


----------



## iplax13 (Apr 2, 2013)

so mad. im in school while all of you hunt


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

small 8 pt enjoying doe pee


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's hope this works out, good hard rain last night, front pushed on through dropped the temps 20 degrees hope they are up and moving !


Dirt naps given here
Semper Fi


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)

Ready in VA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

In in va nothing yet cooler temps sure are nice though woods are super still


----------



## Dethfromabove (Apr 5, 2004)

Barogers2 said:


> Yote down!


You Da Man!!!! Kill them.........Kill them all!!!!!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Hoping one strolls by this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

ohiobooners said:


> Hoping one strolls by this evening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



is this your backyard?


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm 22 feet up and I'm ready to fill my freezer with a nice mature doe or a 140" buck. My daughter is hunting with me also in northeastern Ohio, 65 degrees and clear.


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Back in the stand. Hope to see some action tonight!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

OctoberAssassin said:


> is this your backyard?


Lol no it's a bottom field on a farm in WV. We keep it mowed. It transitions from brush to grassy bottom and this spot filters em thru 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Go away. Lol!


----------



## Hangac1093 (Oct 11, 2011)

Piebald Button Buck from my stand. Very cool to see around here. Kind of hard to see. Picture taken with iPhone through binos. His legs are white with brown patches.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

very cool! I have never seen one in the woods before


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Great morning so far. Bucks filed through together earlier, led by the target buck. 83 yards out. But nice to see him in daylight. 

Bunch of does. Either out of range or with yearlings. 

Good day to be out!


























Sent from a PSE iForce. Warp speed will rule the land!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

This was Saturday evening overlooking a clearing in a pine cluster. That trail heads to a apple tree before heading down to the apple cluster.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Gus004 said:


> Beginner, first time out hunting ever. Saw nothing this weekend in mid Missouri, except a raccoon who likely sensed I was not a threat, ROFL.
> 
> View attachment 1779327
> 
> ...


Found your hunting partner I see. Why didnt you have him run around a little and push something your way? lol


----------



## Gus004 (Oct 29, 2012)

mhill said:


> Found your hunting partner I see. Why didnt you have him run around a little and push something your way? lol


HAHAHA. I waved to him, and I'm pretty sure he winked at me.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

25 degree difference from Sat's opener. Had to put my older Lab down last night so I'm enjoying fond memories as I sit here.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

WJA302 said:


> 25 degree difference from Sat's opener. Had to put my older Lab down last night so I'm enjoying fond memories as I sit here.


Sorry for your loss. Good thing for good memories to look back on.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Never seen this many acorns under one tree before. Let's hope the deer stop by.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Evening sit in VA. I hadn't been in my stand 5 min when a guy with a climber walked down the fence line behind me. That side is someone else's property, but I suspect he is the same guy who left a scent drag and climber marks on our side last year. Unfortunately that puts him in the direction I expect deer to come from.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> Evening sit in VA. I hadn't been in my stand 5 min when a guy with a climber walked down the fence line behind me. That side is someone else's property, but I suspect he is the same guy who left a scent drag and climber marks on our side last year. Unfortunately that puts him in the direction I expect deer to come from.


What app does that - the pano app I bought last night is less than spectacular.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Clearing on my left about 100 yards and hardwoods all around me. This summit is so much nicer than my work chair

Sent hopefully from a treestand


----------



## remingtonJK (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope one comes by this afternoon. My son needs to try his Bear Apprentice 2 out! I wouldn't my trying the new hoyt either. Nice to have a place to hunt 100 yards from the house.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Mapes said:


> View attachment 1780700
> 
> Clearing on my left about 100 yards and hardwoods all around me. This summit is so much nicer than my work chair
> 
> Sent hopefully from a treestand


I thought the exact thing today... Unfortunately I was in my work chair.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

WJA302 said:


> 25 degree difference from Sat's opener. Had to put my older Lab down last night so I'm enjoying fond memories as I sit here.


I'm sorry for your loss. I think about my 14 year old gsp I had to put down 2 years ago when i am in stand at times


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Sean19d said:


> I thought the exact thing today... Unfortunately I was in my work chair.


Yall got chairs at work? Lol ill trade jobs


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

chrisj0616 said:


> Yall got chairs at work? Lol ill trade jobs


Ha! Now back to "live from the stand"


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

. Slow tonight here in Illinois


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

NY911 said:


> What app does that - the pano app I bought last night is less than spectacular.


It's just the native pano app in iOS 7.0 on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Let my uncle hunt my stand tonight. I get a call right at dark from him. Thinking in about to go track a deer , he says "are you home?" " yeah why? Get one?" He then surprises me with "no, but there's a bear here I've been yelling at for about 45 minutes and it won't leave, can you come get me?" I laughed, hopped on the wheeler and headed up.saw the bear run across the road in front of me. It was maybe 100 pounds. Now picture my uncle, he's pushing 300 lbs if he isn't that big. Not fat, just huge. So needless to say he got some trash talk on the way back to the car. Lol. 

In other news, been hearing wolves around here every night for the last few. My brother in law about hit one last night. Guess I should have applied for my WI wolf tag. Also explains why the camera hadn't had many snapshots.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> It's just the native pano app in iOS 7.0 on my iPhone 4S.


Ahhhhhhhhhh....cool. My iphone is only an 8 gigger, so I dont have enough room to upgrade...thanks.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw 2 doe. Then realized I forgot my flashlight so I had to use my phone flashlight rather than gps. I was on state land. I was wakking the way I though took me to the road. Apparently I was walking towards private land and into a foodplot. The landowner happened to be in his stand still and decided to yell at me which I understand I was trespassing so I took it lightly and explained the situation which he understood thankfully and told me which way I needed to go. Then he said I had scared 2 doe and a good buck so now I know two things. Where the deer eat number one and that there is a good buck in there bahaha

Sent hopefully from a treestand


----------



## T3ninja (Oct 9, 2013)

NW indiana here


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Where are the bucks at yall?


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm on public land and some one just dumped out a bunch of beagles about 300 or 400yds from me and they are running... hopefully rabbits


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

One 6pt so far.

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sitting this morning in NE Wisconsin. New spot on private with climber (actually I think it's the tree I shot my first ever archery deer out of years ago). Had small 8 with dark antlers below me at 8:05 and group of 3 does at 8:30. Big doe knew something was up bit didn't bolt or blow but was skittish. Dang ole does!!


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Southern WI report: It has been a slow start to the season, however, generally speaking deer numbers appear up? On nearly every occasion in the tree, I am seeing game and whenever I see game, I am seeing antlers. Still waiting on the right boy, so I might lay off for a few days and give the pre-rut a chance to start up. All in all, pretty excited to be in the tree and eager to see how the year unfolds.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## KillerFudd (Aug 1, 2007)

Seen 2 does and small buck from this stand in the morning. To dark to get a shot off. Hope the buck comes back around!


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Farmer saw two big bucks two nights ago when cutting these beans.


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

trying a different spot warm and sunny


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

My favorite hunting buddy.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Checking in from sw wi. Almost shot a dork fork that I let walk 2 weeks ago because the dang thing started blowing at me. Just had a doe walk by at 27 yards but to thick of cover.


----------



## yost44 (Feb 21, 2010)

On stand in Clinton county ohio...haven't seen anything yet this morning but it sure is beautiful out here and better than being at work!


----------



## ohiobuck74 (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful morning here, but nothing moving either... (Logan county)


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

20 feet up in Wild and Wonderful


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hanging off of a questionable poplar tree in my climber, about 50 yards in from a brushy pasture that transitions to a big canola field. Deer have been hitting it pretty good lately, hoping to test my grim reapers on a doe this evening.








Wow my camera sucks.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well shot a doe about 18 yards, looked a bit high and forward, she took off, sounded like about 30 yards, then silence. 
Currently I'm resisting the temptation to climb down.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

yidava25 said:


> Well shot a doe about 18 yards, looked a bit high and forward, she took off, sounded like about 30 yards, then silence.
> Currently I'm resisting the temptation to climb down.


Good luck and let us know what you find


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

All setup in the blind. NE wind, 9 mph. Setup at a pinch point near a creek. Heavy rain the last 2 days which stopped early this morning. Deer should neon their feet!


----------



## wvdeerhntr (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Franklin county in southern Illinois


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Dead this morning? Had a big storm come through yesterday, thought the deer would be on their feet.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Beamen123 said:


> All setup in the blind. NE wind, 9 mph. Setup at a pinch point near a creek. Heavy rain the last 2 days which stopped early this morning. Deer should neon their feet!


In pa beam an?


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

shoeminator said:


> In pa beam an?


Yup. Chester County.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Cumberland co. Good luck


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

The squirrels are busy!!!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice morning, bring on the critters!


----------



## Beretta1984 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hanover, VA signing in. 

30 feet up a tree in a wooded draw next to a golf course community. 

No deer yet. Cold rain going down my neck and horrible gas have combined to make me crankier than Rosie O'donnell at a health food store.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Yep, been there. Good luck


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

First morning out.....will set up on acorns tonight. But this stand was easy to get set up in.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful morning.. raccoons are awake and came to visit... birds are here... squirrels-present... deer? Uh, no...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

My internet stopped working last night so I was unable to post an update. 
When I shot at that doe I was sure I had connected because I heard a loud thwack, but when I went and looked I found my arrow, perfectly clean and stuck in the ground. There was some hair too but no blood anywhere so I'm positive I just shaved her back. Vastly preferable to a poor hit, so I'll hunt another day.


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

Just shot 2 does here about 30 minutes ago


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

live from south central Iowa. 48 degrees, clear, wnw wind at 7 mph. had a doe come by at 730 but just couldnt get a shot. perfect day outside.


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice KY switchback. Seen one doe this morning and a couple of squirrels.


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Slow morning in central WI. Balmy, 60 degree with a SE wind. Single doe spent the morning under the stand. Rained early, but cleared by light.


----------



## HUNT929 (Aug 22, 2013)

Slow day here in pa.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ground blinding it it SE PA. Hunting back edge of an estate. Hope they start to move soon.


----------



## jason5641 (Dec 3, 2012)

Slow lazy afternoon in Quakertown pa

Windy and loud


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hillsdale County Michigan first time on stand on my own property. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Trying to post pics from phone, haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Its a warm one today but the wife is out of town and I can't kill 'em from my couch.


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

Got settled in about 20 min ago here in central MN on a sugar beer plot that I cleared out last sprin in the woods

48 degrees with 10-15 mph west wind


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Opening dayof gun season in my part of NC there's dogs a running and guns a blazing and im in my stand with a bow :/ I must be crazy lol


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

My perch this evening. Kinda hot but oh well


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just after 6pm in my elevated blind overlooking the north end of our small plot. Already smoked a big groundhog!


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Saw 3 does on the way to my perch on the edge of an L shaped alfalfa patch, also missed yet ANOTHER grouse.


----------



## mcieslik (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks good guys, 6:40 primetime in Sardinia, NY! Slow night though was 70 and Sunnyvale of the day!


----------



## mcieslik (Aug 26, 2013)

Dam autocorrect, I meant sunny and 70 most of the day here!


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Live from NW AR


----------



## Jedari (Feb 21, 2005)

Cooler this evening in eastern OK. My son is in the good stand. Hope he sticks one this evening. This stand is not so good but it's pretty here and nice to be out hunting with my 16 year old.


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^haha...at first glance I thought that was snow on the ground in the pic above...and then I saw where you are at


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Watching a few does, they're staying outside my kill radius...


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Up and attam boys it's time to go hunting!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Up in same spot as last night. Very nice morning a little chilly and low winds yep just like I like it


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

New spot for me today......

We haven't hunted this area in a while. I think it will be a great spot during the rut. Hope its a great spot today too!


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hunting between a hayfield and an oak ridge on government


----------



## T3ninja (Oct 9, 2013)

Newbie here reporting from NW indiana


----------



## littlebaka1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

New oak ridge


----------



## mac2549 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gosport IN


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

I think we need a "2013 sleeping from the stand" thread. Lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## hunterp223 (Sep 25, 2011)

Reporting from texas, got a bobcat already now just praying the buck I've been looking for comes in!!!!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanging out in sw wi on my best property. I have a friend in town that is in my best stand and I hope he gets one. There is a big doe that passes by that stand, and I want her dead. She is way to smart for her own good!


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Live from NW AR where I seen a nice buck last night. Maybe he will get closer today


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Came to full draw and just about to it fly on a "doe", only to realize it was a spike at the last second! That would of made it rough for the rest of the season!


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

New spot. Wind is blowing from field over bank towards river. Treeline between field and riverbank is about 20 yds right here.


----------



## Deermats (Aug 15, 2013)

PA nothing movin besides the tree rats


----------



## Deermats (Aug 15, 2013)

My PSE drive connected on this doe at 930am woohoo meat in the freezer!


----------



## deer slayer 11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Deermats said:


> View attachment 1783218
> 
> My PSE drive connected on this doe at 930am woohoo meat in the freezer!


Congrats!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Deermats said:


> View attachment 1783218
> 
> My PSE drive connected on this doe at 930am woohoo meat in the freezer!


Can't believe you would shoot a deer that was tied to a tree.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

CootShooter said:


> Can't believe you would shoot a deer that was tied to a tree.


How else are you supposed to get them to stand still?


----------



## Deermats (Aug 15, 2013)

It's way easier and it wasn't tied to a tree it was tied to a fence post.


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Still in the stand. Maybe I will catch a good buck on the move.


----------



## Crosbow (Apr 23, 2013)

Live from the "blind" in TN. 

Took my first swing with a bow at a nice doe yesterday evening from the blind and all I got was a tiny chuck of fur from her back! 

Archery is tough!! I have seen more deer this season than I ever do, but so many are out of range. Plus the bugs are terrible. But i know all the frustration will pay off with the bigger feeling of reward when I finally stick one. 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm going out this evening again. Setup a new stand on Saturday and sat in it for the first time last night. Finally saw some good deer movement. 

Two came in right behind me at 10 yards so quiet I didn't hear them coming. I just happened to turn and look right at them but they knew something wasn't quite right and they silently went back the other way.

Then I had three come in from the other direction. Wind was blowing toward them. The big doe didn't see me but she was stompin' and leary. I was waiting for her to emerge from behind the branches that were shielding me and then I was going to draw. but they turned and went the other way.

Just as is was getting a little to dark, three more came out of my area but were not in range..

Maybe tonight!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Live from the stand in Dayton ohio


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Up in a tree between bedding area (pictured) and standing corn. Don't expect much... just wanted to check this site out for after next week.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm up in west michigan.. ottawa county state land. Never sat this spot before but a lot of oaks around so HOPEFULLY I can see a nice buck and be officially tagged out for the year. Until I buy another doe tag that is


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

First hunt of the year. Found a very well worn path with an old scrape line leading around a watering hole. It's about 200 yds from where a buddy of mine winged a doe last week. Got out to the stand late so no time to climb. I'm sitting on the ground on my climber backed against a tree. I'm hoping to get a good doe. It would be my second by bow but if a buck comes haunting by I'm claiming my first buck ever. Wish me luck.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Good luck deerjitsu! I just got settled a bit ago in central IL.


----------



## jason5641 (Dec 3, 2012)

Going invisible in a minute


----------



## Dethfromabove (Apr 5, 2004)

River bottoms of North Central Illinois....you think he sees me?


----------



## Chaning1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Another day in the blind here in Ohio better than a day at work


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

shawtd said:


> Good luck deerjitsu! I just got settled a bit ago in central IL.


Thank you but Unfortunately no luck. Right before the end of Well I know somebody who's getting something special today. legal hunting time, I had a a doe about 45 yds away. I couldn't angle enough to get to her so she gets a pass for today.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hooked up ready to rock! Rain just stopped couple hours ago just got 3+ inches! Hopefully they been laid up and want to move and dry off.


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## MisterSprinkles (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got set for an all day sit. Forgot to set my alarm last night.  Got a late start but oh well. Got my climber in between a river and a highline, right in the middle of a little oak flat with tons of acorns. Been seeing deer here almost every time I'm out. But this time, I'm here to fill a family friends freezer. First thing I see without spots is getting stuck!


----------



## MisterSprinkles (Oct 14, 2013)

Wouldn't let me attach it to my other post for some reason.


----------



## Usmc387 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sat here 2 days this weekend didn't see a thing...


----------



## Gus004 (Oct 29, 2012)

Got my first deer this weekend! Super excited!


----------



## MisterSprinkles (Oct 14, 2013)

Gus004 said:


> Got my first deer this weekend! Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 1784212


Nice buck! Beautiful deer for your first. Congrats!


Anyone seeing anything today? Been in the stand for about 5 hours and so far only a few squirrels and a damn groundhog.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Nothing yet!

NC


----------



## MisterSprinkles (Oct 14, 2013)

Little nubby still had a few faint spots. His lucky day.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Connected on a doe this evening. Was hoping it would be one of the four bucks that have been coming in the last week or so (was at full draw on a nice 6 pointer two nights ago but he wouldn't take 2 more steps for me). Hit this doe high (steep angle) and clipped the spine and off side lung. She went 10 yards.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Gus004 said:


> Got my first deer this weekend! Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 1784212


Nice buck...congrats!!


----------



## marc1980augrad (Apr 30, 2013)

Just shot my first deer with a bow! What an experience! When I realized she was coming in, I slowly stood up and got my bow. I guess she realized something wasn't right because she ran off a few yards, but slowly circled back around. When she stepped behind a tree, I drew. Seems like I held FOREVER waiting for her to take those last two steps. She did, I fired and dropped her I'm her tracks! Learned a couple lessons....they bleed out a lot quicker with a gun. I hate having to track, but I kinda wish she had run off so I couldn't see her flopping. Wasn't sure if another arrow was needed it not.....but she hasn't moved for about 10 mins.....gonna give it a few more. What a rush! I'm hooked! Pics to come!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats on the first deer! Quite the feeling isn't it?!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

marc1980augrad said:


> Just shot my first deer with a bow! What an experience! When I realized she was coming in, I slowly stood up and got my bow. I guess she realized something wasn't right because she ran off a few yards, but slowly circled back around. When she stepped behind a tree, I drew. Seems like I held FOREVER waiting for her to take those last two steps. She did, I fired and dropped her I'm her tracks! Learned a couple lessons....they bleed out a lot quicker with a gun. I hate having to track, but I kinda wish she had run off so I couldn't see her flopping. Wasn't sure if another arrow was needed it not.....but she hasn't moved for about 10 mins.....gonna give it a few more. What a rush! I'm hooked! Pics to come!


Congrats!!
​You will learn to love the flop! I know I do.. It sure beats a 2 day track!


----------



## marc1980augrad (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## ohiobuck74 (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats!! 
Rage Hypodermic?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Gus004 said:


> Got my first deer this weekend! Super excited!
> 
> View attachment 1784212


Congrats and GO CARDS!!!!!!!


----------



## marc1980augrad (Apr 30, 2013)

ohiobuck74 said:


> Congrats!!
> Rage Hypodermic?


Yup! Massive blood loss. With PSE X-weave Pro 300. Got a total pass. Thru, but did not exit. Arrow broke in half, but I'm pretty sure that was from all the flailing. Total arrow weight is 374 grains. PSE Dream Season 29" draw with the stops at 29.5. I haven't chrono'd it, but calculators estimate my speed at around 330 ft/sec


----------



## Gus004 (Oct 29, 2012)

benkharr said:


> Congrats and GO CARDS!!!!!!!


It has been a great week for me! Thanks to all, still excited and can't wait to get #2.


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Dropped the stand to check a trailcam and this critter decided he liked the stand.


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hung a new set today. Hopefully we get some action on the acorns this evening. Lots of ribs popping up. It's gettin close guys


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Walked a little over a mile to my stand site this evening, gently bumped a doe and fawn. Climbed my tree and soon two 2.5 yo 4x4s came out about 250 yards out, they're still right there. 
Now a doe is making its way towards them. 
My dad is rifle hunting nearby, hope he nails one tonight.


----------



## spyder357 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey all, first year in a climber and first year bow hunting. Sadly the zone Im in is either buck or doe no bonus tags allowed this year. Had these two lovely ladies eating acorns under my stand last weekend for a couple of hours before they figured out I wasnt a tree. Had a half dozen chances to shoot but I'm holding out for a buck this year (never gotten one, just a couple of does so far). 

Still really cool to see though, never had deer this close for that long.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Did some spot n stalk with the ghillie on, works like a charm! But my impatience got me busted before I got within range. Even with the wind in my favor and me matching my surroundings it is just so hard to fool these whitetail!


----------



## marc1980augrad (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Day 1


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

marc1980augrad said:


>


I don't know how I would feel about hunting in an area where there is a giant cross up in a tree.


----------



## marc1980augrad (Apr 30, 2013)

deerjitsu said:


> I don't know how I would feel about hunting in an area where there is a giant cross up in a tree.


Ha! I didn't notice that. It's just the angle of the picture of the broken limbs. Sure doesn't look natural in the pic!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

spyder357 said:


> Hey all, first year in a climber and first year bow hunting. Sadly the zone Im in is either buck or doe no bonus tags allowed this year. Had these two lovely ladies eating acorns under my stand last weekend for a couple of hours before they figured out I wasnt a tree. Had a half dozen chances to shoot but I'm holding out for a buck this year (never gotten one, just a couple of does so far).
> 
> Still really cool to see though, never had deer this close for that long.
> 
> ...


Dude, how high are you? Those deer look tiny!


----------



## rubowhunting (Aug 21, 2009)

Finally got to go to our hunting property, my brother aw two does yesterday. I think it could be a good long weekend.


----------



## msc6623 (Aug 14, 2013)

All is quiet.


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Windy cool October morning.... Scrapes are showing up


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Its finally cool enough for me to try out my new scentblocker outfitter jacket and bibs...so far, so good


----------



## msc6623 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sat from 6 - 9. Nothing but squirrels, in a spot I haven't hunted in a month. Starting to notice more scrapes.


----------



## marc1980augrad (Apr 30, 2013)

msc6623 said:


> Sat from 6 - 9. Nothing but squirrels, in a spot I haven't hunted in a month. Starting to notice more scrapes.


Same here. Nothing but squirrels. Got my first deer with a bow Wednesday and it's like crack....I need a fix soon!


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ending my day where it started and got some chores done at midday. Hope the wind dies down a little.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

A lot of color change in the past week


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Everything here is going green to brown been to dry I guess! Nice evening to be in a stand!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Giving the lease a rest...hunting an old sub urban spot I used to hunt. Thick doesn't begin to describe it...probably why there are some slobs in here ... we'll see.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

afternoon hunt here in south central Iowa. 52 degrees 8 mph wind WNW. trying to fill a doe tag.


----------



## Usmc387 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## spyder357 (Oct 1, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Dude, how high are you? Those deer look tiny!


About 21-23 feet up + cell phone camera= dinky deer.


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awsome night here in central Illinois love the sound of acorns falling all around. Hope the deer come for some supper here soon


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Up over my turnip plot tonight. See what happens it looks like they May finally be eating the plot and got a lot of pics so we shall see.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

After a busy week at work I snuck out early. Hunting a small spot that I've been saving for the right wind. Wish there we some trees to sit in but the double bull will have to do. Good luck to everyone who's enjoying the night outdoors.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sitting over alfalfa here in northern Alberta, still hoping to stick a doe.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Got blow at by a young doe 30 min ago. Circled down wind of the ground blind then bugged out.


----------



## peteinvermont (Feb 5, 2013)

yidava25 said:


> Sitting over alfalfa here in northern Alberta, still hoping to stick a doe.


What an awesome pic.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

yidava25 said:


> Sitting over alfalfa here in northern Alberta, still hoping to stick a doe.


So jealous!


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha thanks guys. I've only got 10 min left and I passed on a button buck and his mother. Hopefully I can get out again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Full moon tonight. You guys going out early or little later in the morning and sitting midday?


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Ill be in my stand an hour before light tomorrow morning and sit till I can't stand it anymore


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw 4 this morning. After I got out of my stand and saw them headed for me but guess what? They saw me too


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Cold.... and wet.... 

Got new pictures on the camera and it looks like my target buck was there 3 hours before I was. And he has changed his patterns from mornings to evenings. Hoping to go back out tonight if it quits raining.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

. This button buck walked in under the stand and fell asleep for an hour. Awesome experience being able to see deer doing their thing in nature! Good morning too saw a shooter buck and two other deer.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

shoeminator said:


> . This button buck walked in under the stand and fell asleep for an hour. Awesome experience being able to see deer doing their thing in nature! Good morning too saw a shooter buck and two other deer.


that would be very cool to see and experience!


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Had one bust me as I was 50 feet from my stand at zero-dark-thirty. Every squirrel and their mother was out within a 50 yard circle of my stand this morning. Had roosting turkeys fly down from the treetops about 50 yards away from me. Had 2 ***** come through as well. Beautiful crisp fall morning.


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good wind and weather for my favorite stand. Right at the beginning of a thicket that deer funnel through. We have shot a couple of nice bucks from this stand.


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Watching a heavily used creek bed crossing.


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

Wish I was out this weekend Large proposal for work has to be done this weekend not something I like making a habit of 20 hours in the office on a weekend in October.


----------



## DeerStalker (Aug 27, 2004)

Sitting on a field edge between a bedding swamp area and destination bean field and apple orchard.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In for the evening. Been drizzling on and off all day and have seen a lot of activity at this stand. Hopefully one of the big boys shows up


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Same stand this evening as I sat this morning. New rub and tracks on top of mine from walking out this morning and had a doe on camera 30 yards from me this morning an hour after I climbed in. Never saw her since these woods stay dark for a long time. Maybe tonight


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

First time out this year, actually first time on the site in over a year. Nice cold front moved through yesterday, weather is great but hunting is going slow.


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Small Michigan fork horn just stepped in, stomped his foot a few times and wondered off. Hope the big boy shows.


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Raining off and on here in NC still trying to get my first archery deer maybe todays the day


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Sitting on public in sw wi and just shot a doe 5 minutes ago in a new stand. She fell in sight, but I'm going to keep hunting. Needed some meat in the freezer.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Ramcats pse and trophy blend herd scent. 15 yards and dead in a few seconds. I'm back up and ready to fill my final buck tag and be done for the season


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Mapes said:


> Ramcats pse and trophy blend herd scent. 15 yards and dead in a few seconds. I'm back up and ready to fill my final buck tag and be done for the season


Nice doe! They are moving tonight in wi also. I'm trying to fill my buck tag also after I just shot my doe


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

20 ft up in central Illinois, pretty quiet so far, but seems like a perfect evening!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Question though .. its supposed to be low 40s tonight. Can she hang overnight or should I get her cut up and on ice


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Mapes said:


> Question though .. its supposed to be low 40s tonight. Can she hang overnight or should I get her cut up and on ice


Its shows 42 for holland mi tonight.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Is thay ok to let her hang in.. I'd think so


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

She will be fine hanging all night congrats on the kill.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

bherendeen05 said:


> She will be fine hanging all night congrats on the kill.


Thank you


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sittin on a pail on the ground today. Couldn't find a good tree close enough to where I hope the deer will be coming by on their way to a wheat field.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Near Nelsonville (Central Wisconsin). I've shot several nice bucks from this funnel area. Bedding swamp to my left, alfalfa field to my right.


----------



## JEM270 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah I forgot my gloves. Rainy morning. Nothing seen.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Missed a good buck tonight. Kicking the season off right! Lol


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Had a nice size buck gruntin back at me this morning. came in to about 65 yds then bolted when some lady came walking past with her dog... frustrating morning to say the least! I need to find some private land, public is getting the best of me so far this year.


----------



## T3ninja (Oct 9, 2013)

*My entertainment in west central indiana*

Button buck


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

following


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Quiet night in the stand in Central WI. West/SW wind with a little rain. Had a doe fawn browsing and feeding for about 1/2 hour. Moon phase seems to be messin' with life! Back at it in the morning.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Up again in Michigan and down t o 1 any buck tag. Good luck everyone


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hooked up and ready to rock. I'm in between alfalfa and bedding hoping I slipped in betwee them. Beautiful morning btw


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome morning. Pulled the card at the stand and had a new buck show up










Wouldn't mind seeing him a little closer


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Back in the stand this morning. Perfect weather if it wasn't for the moon. Anyone having luck midday?


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

An hour and a half ago I blew shot on a doe 5 yds in front of my stand right where I am pointing. When I went to full draw the velcro on my release rubbed the cuff on my sleeve and dhe turned and bolted








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Sat at a pinch point where a marsh & river cuts two hardwoods in half. Pretty foggy this morn. Had a spike milling around at 8:30. 

Moved to a new tree up the trail 50 yards to hopefully get more shot opportunities on deer funneling into the marsh as well as those sticking in the oaks.


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Alabama


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Jumped 3 fawns on way in that's it so far


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Over looking a dry creekbed with lots of buck sign...hope the biggest one comes strolling my way


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

W...E...T. It's a soaker here in central WI! Waited for the rain to let up a bit and got in the tree a half hour ago. Saw 2 on the drive out and just had a little one go by in the brush. Hopefully a bigger one cooperates this evening!


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sitting in a transition between the bedding area and the fields. Hoping things pick up soon!


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Greene co Ohio. Only movement was the buckeyes winning again. No deer movement yet


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Headed out for opening day in MA! Good luck everyone!


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Good luck in Ma this morning, perfect way to start the day here in Va.


----------



## MRW (Nov 7, 2010)

*Southeastern Mass*

Finally get to sit, opening day in Mass. The does I was hoping to get a shot at just blew through followed not too closely by 2 big white hairy dogs... Nice day anyhow, get 'em this afternoon!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

yidava25 said:


> Sitting over alfalfa here in northern Alberta, still hoping to stick a doe.


Jealous


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothing but pheasants running around on this cold windy day....so far.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

28 degrees in northwest Indiana. Waiting for the sun to come up

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful brisk morning in Wi. It's raining leaves today. No breeze but they're coming down all around me. 

Had 2 fox squirrels put on a 10 minute show for me this morn. Not sure if they were fighting, playing, or horny but one was relentlessly in pursuit of the other. Dive bombs, flips, rolls, high speed chase, and barking... pretty funny stuff. 

Trying out my new homemade blind today. So far so good.


----------



## Fritzzer (Aug 27, 2009)

Boy o boy do I love this thread. Started my own business and cannot hunt this year. My heart is aching something fierce! Seeing these pics is the next best thing! Next year, taking two weeks off and heading back to West Springfield PA for archery!


----------



## Flatwalkerz (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Had this little guy walk by at 9:30am. 






I was wondering what the deer would think of my new treestand blind. Seems like he was plenty calm - calm enough to use his hind foot to scratch his head while he was 15 yards from my stand (0:36).


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Up on my perch today.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Dang man you can see a long way!


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cool rainy day in central indiana


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

benkharr said:


> Dang man you can see a long way!


Bout 6 hundred yards. Sitting on an old railroad bridge embuttments


----------



## tyler.frost92 (Jun 18, 2012)

yidava25 said:


> Sittin on a pail on the ground today. Couldn't find a good tree close enough to where I hope the deer will be coming by on their way to a wheat field.


Nothing wrong with sitting on a bucket! Done it a few times


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Only buck I saw this evening


----------



## FullStrike (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice morning in MA


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Watching my foodplot


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Enjoying a half day off from work nice 45 degree wnw wind


----------



## smcarthur (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

DocMort said:


> Bout 6 hundred yards. Sitting on an old railroad bridge embuttments


You seen anything?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Great night here. 2 bigns fell last night not far from here.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Great evening to be hunting! 45 degrees with WNW wind, hope the wind dies out here pretty quick.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody in Midwest grunting or rattling blind yet???


----------



## MisterSprinkles (Oct 14, 2013)

BMB said:


> Anybody in Midwest grunting or rattling blind yet???


I have family in WI that said they are starting to get some reaction from it. Nothing spectacular yet though.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Nothing but a button buck tonight


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

benkharr said:


> You seen anything?


A few and about 500 geese


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

In for the day. Hopefully goes better than my last couple of sits where I was skunked.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Cold morning, nothing yet.


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Cold morning here in Va, seen nothing but the occasional snowflake so far. Good luck to you all


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Does are moving good in central indiana. Had 5 go by in the past hour


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw two yotes about an hour ago and couldn't get a shot unfortunately.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Ohio set up. Just checked cam and stolen. I hate humans.!!!!!


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

I hate that $#!T !! You know if they're too lazy to work and buy their own cam they'll never put in the time to kill any bucks they see on it anyways. Or.. On second thought they may if they can steal a good spotlight


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

#hunter! said:


> Ohio set up. Just checked cam and stolen. I hate humans.!!!!!


Me too the scum can screw up any good time.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

First time hunting this set all year. Have pics of 4 nice bucks here the last 5 days. Hopefully one of them shows up


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Jumped a buck on way in luckily he was laying about 50 yards from my yard so typically dont spook to bad


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in for a quick one tonight in Missouri


----------



## wvdeerhntr (Dec 21, 2008)

slow evening


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, laying off the stand paid off. Stuck this guy at 6:15 tonight










I was hoping it was this guy coming in...he was here 2 days ago at last light










Heading back out in the am


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Another cold morning here in Va. Snow is steadily falling, no activity yet but I have a good feeling about today. Good luck all


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Ohio very quite nothing moving yet. Cold 28 should move, but why not


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm wondering the same thing right now. It was good an cold yesterday morning as well and I sat from 6-1 without seeing a thing, normally I've been seeing anywhere from 4-14 a sit. good luck though, hopefully they'll start moving for us soon.


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Sittin here waitin on a deer bout to stand up cause im achin in the rear.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

newtonbowhunter said:


> Sittin here waitin on a deer bout to stand up cause im achin in the rear.


Sounds like an opening to a good deer camp song lol


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Destroyer put one down this morning. Cold morning and deer were moving.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

newtonbowhunter said:


> Sittin here waitin on a deer bout to stand up cause im achin in the rear.


Lol


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

in for the evening in West Central Ohio.

*Sent from my SCH-I535 using Forum Fiend v1.0.1.*


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

In the stand this afternoon in Oklahoma. . Not much moving yet but it is still early


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In for the evening in central va. Got one last night but trail cam pics have dropped way, way off the last 3-4 days.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

on stand in south central Iowa. cool and windy. ssw wind at 17. had a button buck hang around but left. trying to fill my doe tag but all i am seeing is little bucks.


----------



## rocks281 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice afternoon for a sit.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

pretty night in Nebraska


----------



## tyler.frost92 (Jun 18, 2012)

HotnTot said:


> pretty night in Nebraska


I envy that spot.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

HotnTot said:


> pretty night in Nebraska


Likewise in Wisco


----------



## KY HELIM (Oct 16, 2012)

Sun just for behind the mountain here


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

View of bean field behind


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

First action of the night lets keep this up


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

tyler.frost92 said:


> I envy that spot.


I think it looked even better with a buck in the picture. Haha


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

its cold out this am in mass but it is a great day!!


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

28* here in NC hoping that the deer move this morning.


----------



## blueheeler101 (Jul 17, 2013)

Brisk morning here in southwest VA


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lot of bucks moving. Nice 8 and 4 pt in field. Rattle, grunt & 4pt comes in ;(


----------



## elkin the west (Jul 12, 2010)

Windy as all get out in Michigan


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing here so far in NE Louisiana but I'm ready for deer or hogs which ever comes out first!


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Central Alabama


----------



## NolesFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Eastern Nebraska this am..only turkeys so far


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chilly morning here is SC. Nothing so far...


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Another view


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Rockford, Alabama 11:05 am Rage 3 blade. 32yds. No pass thru hit shoulder on opposite side. Ran maybe 40 yds pouring blood


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

SSitting the foodplot tonight after pulling the cars amd seeing some giants that we have never gottwn photos of or anything and they are all with does. 13 year old brother is with me and has never killed a deer ao we are hopeful


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

That looks like a destroyer dawgdiesel.


----------



## HUNT929 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just couldn't let it walk. Got my first kill with my new bow. A big fat ground hawg. One less to make holes in the field


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Pics, pics!!!!!!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Ohio oak ridge this evening


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Benkharr, looks alot like the woods at the farm I hunt on. LOL Good luck.


----------



## HUNT929 (Aug 22, 2013)

shoeminator said:


> Pics, pics!!!!!!


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Awesome, what kind of broadheads were you using.


----------



## HUNT929 (Aug 22, 2013)

shoeminator said:


> Awesome, what kind of broadheads were you using.


Rage 2 blade chisel tips.


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

shoeminator said:


> That looks like a destroyer dawgdiesel.


Yes , destroyer 340


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a 350.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

shoeminator said:


> Benkharr, looks alot like the woods at the farm I hunt on. LOL Good luck.


You too man. It's my first trip up here I love it.


----------



## BearSuitGuy (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=facebook;10101231794450859]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10101231794450859[/video]
Surfing 20ft up in MA. Been an active week


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Round 2...I hope I have better luck than this morning.


----------



## Usmc387 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice evening in SC hope the deer start movin soon


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

My first visitor. He is raising san in the field. If he was not the neighbors dog he would dissappear. He has been barking for 30 minutes non stop!


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Had four does follow me in an hour ago here in Va. Nice evening hunting some new property.


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Set up for the night. Good luck!


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Only Turkeys so far. WI


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

No deer yet in mi


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice evening in Alberta, my umpteenth sit trying to kill a doe. Wind is going all whacky so it's gonna be luck of the draw more than ever.


----------



## blueheeler101 (Jul 17, 2013)

button buck and doe 10 yds from my ground blind 2 trees


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Right after I took this picture she walked out.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Brother shot a 4 point tonight quartering away he went in through guts thing mule kicked and ran huhunched across the field. Found some blood then left going back in the morning. Hes thirteen it will be hos first deer ever and with a bow as well


----------



## bherendeen05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doubled it up this evening got on stand at 315 and shot both around 4.had 2 does come in and bed 50 yards to my left for 20 min or so then get up and gave me a 22 yard double lung on the big one watched her pile up 26 yards from the stand and the second one started to circle around my back side and got her at 34 yards she ran 80 or so yards. Pse bowmadness 65 lbs 2 inch white tail specials. Grim reaper watch em drop


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on the double! I'm back up this morning nice and cold already walked up to one on top of a hill just a little fawn bedded in the hay but it just stood up amd walked away lol. Gunna be a good day if I can find my brothers later this morning


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

North Florida. 40 degrees in October. Hope this whole season stays cold.









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Watching the sun come up in central Wisconsin. Sticking it out until it goes back down or theres a blood trail to follow! High hopes for a spot that hasn't been touched yet this year!


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jamo319 said:


> North Florida. 40 degrees in October. Hope this whole season stays cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought my woods were thick!!!


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

acsoa12 said:


> And I thought my woods were thick!!!


Ha! That's just the creek view. There's a plot to my right and a nice opening to my left. Very nice if you like corn.









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

I wait...









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

A slightly different view this morning. I decided to dust off the ol rifle for the first time this season.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

EyesnSkis said:


> Watching the sun come up in central Wisconsin. Sticking it out until it goes back down or theres a blood trail to follow! High hopes for a spot that hasn't been touched yet this year!


Same thing here in Ohio.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Well a few hours in and the action has been slow. It's in the mid 30s, clear and sunny and the wind has really picked up. No deer yet but had a yote cruise through shortly after sitting down but never got a clean shot to take. Staying positive but I think I need a shot of adrenaline to warm me up a bit!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Well my 13 year old brother got his first from last night. Coyotes managed to get to him first though. At least he gets something to remember it with.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

3 doe 2 hours ago and 6 hens. You can tell it ain't November!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Mapes congrats on the first.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hunting some thick stuff tonight...trying to ambush a nocturnal 8pt moving from his bed


----------



## espoores (Oct 8, 2009)

In for the afternoon here in west central Illinois. Hunting an active scrape line hoping to get a look at what's making it. A little warmer than I want it to be but oh well, can't kill them from the couch.


----------



## ruttin2 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

In the stand in western ky. Pretty warm here and basically no wind. Haven't had any action yet but things should heat up soon. Hoping to put a little meat in the freezer tonight.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

back in this stand got a picture of a buck but also found this when I pulled the cam







not too happy about that


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

You gotta be sh*ttin me. Not feeling too optimistic anymore.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys he's still pretty happy to have made a killing shot and recovery. Bummed about the meat but we made the right call


----------



## KY HELIM (Oct 16, 2012)

Sittin up in the stand tonight and about 5 mins ago the deer I call buddy showed up.


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Maddog10 said:


> You gotta be sh*ttin me. Not feeling too optimistic anymore.


Years ago I thought the same thing in KY. After he started going thru deer poured out into fields.


----------



## Rblcori7 (Aug 1, 2013)

A young spike walked out at about 40 yards and then walked 5 feet from the bottom of my stand. 30 minutes later a real nice doe walked out from the same spot, she got to 30 yards and right as I released the arrow a car in distance started blaring its horn she dropped and turned and it ended up grazing her. Searched for 4 hours to make sure she wasn't hit hard and all I found was one drop of blood. What I would love to say to the fine individual that decided to hammer that HORN so many bad words come to my mind!!


----------



## KY HELIM (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Prime time


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Sat from 7 am to now. Waited until 6 PM to pull the trigger but got to do it twice! Double blood trail! A doe ran by me at warp speed with a buck behind, gave him the smack and watched him go into the tags. Doe didn't know what happened and ended up circling back around to about 15 yds in front of me. Whack!!!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

dawgdiesel said:


> Years ago I thought the same thing in KY. After he started going thru deer poured out into fields.


Heck yeah! I try to talk to the farmer to see when he is cutting so I can be in the stand. Never seen so many deer as when the combine is running!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats to tou eyesinskis


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jamo319 said:


> Ha! That's just the creek view. There's a plot to my right and a nice opening to my left. Very nice if you like corn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Im from Hosford and know the feeling of thick woods neighbor!


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

jmack73 said:


> Ha! Im from Hosford and know the feeling of thick woods neighbor!


That's Blue Creek in the first picture. I'm trying to get a headstart on all the dog hunters. They're all around us in Hosford.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

*MA Doe tag filled.*

Got out Friday and Saturday. Got a nice doe late Saturday and had to go back early Sunday morning to track her. Took about an hour and a half.








This is the area she came in from...my 8 o'clock.








Here she is gutted...


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

UPDATE: Double whack n stack from last night is complete! The doe was recovered last night right away since I watched her go down. After some conversation between me and the other two helping me track and a light blood trail after 150 yards we decided to back out and pick up the bucks trail in the morning. From the arrow and the blood, we figured I hit him a touch back and got the liver, which was correct. Went back in right away this morning and found him piled up on the edge of the creek. Fortunately the coyotes didn't find him first!!

On a side note, when he was coming by I saw his right antler pointed downward and forward. It wasn't flopping around at all so I figured maybe he broke it last year and this year it grew sideways. Turns out it was broke this year and was an open wound from the base of his antler to the top of his eye socket. There's no way he would've lived through winter.


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Forgot to add the broken pic...


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice buck


----------



## Usmc387 (Aug 14, 2013)

1st deer I've seen all day, too small to shoot though. Little afternoon shower and he came up grunting and laid down about 30 yards from me.


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

out with my son again and it's another slightly windy day


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

What a calm night in southern ontario canada. Hoping for the chance at one of my shooter bucks. "ALL RIGHTY" or "TANGLE WOOD"


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Landscaping said:


> What a calm night in southern ontario canada. Hoping for the chance at one of my shooter bucks. "ALL RIGHTY" or "TANGLE WOOD"


Any chasing in Canada?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful night! Cooling off and no wind in eastern Ohio.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Still runin the thermacell in sw Mo.....


----------



## PandaMan (Jul 1, 2010)

White Wizzard said:


> Still runin the thermacell in sw Mo.....
> 
> View attachment 1793517
> View attachment 1793518
> ...


Sat this evening running mine and sitting there sweating. It was no fun.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

Usmc387 said:


> Nice evening in SC hope the deer start movin soon


Are your limbs on backwards. Why does it say Mathews on the inside? Never saw that before


----------



## Usmc387 (Aug 14, 2013)

jeff25 said:


> Are your limbs on backwards. Why does it say Mathews on the inside? Never saw that before


That's how I picked it up from the dealer, they aren't backwards the contoured sides of the limbs are facing inboard. It's also stenciled with some "se4 compsite limb system" on the outboard sides. Who knows?


----------



## ronoconn (Aug 9, 2013)

Set up this morning in a blind I have down behind my workshop. Deer like to munch on this row of hybrid willows we planted a couple years ago.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Small bucks are moving. Had a 4 and a spike come to Deke Diggler and check him out.


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Out in the woods again finally. I love to hunt!


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

Rushed home from work shower change and hustle out to the stand!!!!


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Just bumped 3 does off the food plot edge. Camera shows a doe on my scrape from 3:22-3:34. I was there at 3:41. Craaaaaaaaaap!!! Good luck arrow flinggers


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

sampsta said:


> Rushed home from work shower change and hustle out to the stand!!!!


Same with this guy....


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Just had an owl come visit me. I know they are scared of humans but still kinda unnerving when they get that close!


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

newtonbowhunter said:


> Just had an owl come visit me. I know they are scared of humans but still kinda unnerving when they get that close!


I had a fisher walk out in front of me Saturday cool but freaky!!


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

sampsta said:


> I had a fisher walk out in front of me Saturday cool but freaky!!


Shoot the Fisher they are tough on the other animals


----------



## CMHawk (Nov 23, 2010)

It was getting dark anyway! Hadn't seen anything else. He needed to go.


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

They changed my 2 youngest kids soccer games to tonight.. Dangit I have to keep a schedule. . Why can't everyone else? But I still wouldn't trade them for the world!


----------



## HuntingAgain (Dec 15, 2012)

In the Spin Shot stand for the morning and looking for company in Van Wert County.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Drizzling this morning in VA but supposed to clear off later.


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Back in the stand after yesterday's hunt got interrupted! Good luck everyone. .


----------



## BowtechHunter65 (Nov 5, 2012)

Drizzling and foggy. Nothing so far this morning.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Starting to snow here in NH, still waiting on the big one(or small one)


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Damp but mild & still in SE PA. Know decent 8 is still in area, maybe tonight will be the night.


----------



## BowtechHunter65 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rain stopped. Moved stands.









Rut isn't on yet.


----------



## fullerb (Dec 11, 2009)

Its been slow for me here in CT. 50 degrees with a 5 south west wind. Hoping just to see something.


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

First hunt of the year for me tonight, sitting in my favorite stand. 

Northern ohio, warm 65 or so degrees with a very light south
wind.

Im 15 foot up in a hang on and have great cover, ive never been picked off in the stand.

This stand site is usually loaded with white oaks but I only saw a few walking in. I have a cut corn field about 100 yards to me 2 oclock. A standing corn field about 60 yards to my 4 oclock. A thick crp field at 75 yards to my 9 oclock and a thick bedding area to 12oclock. 

Behind me the woods funnels from a huge hardwoods into about a 100 yard wide strip of timber that I am set up in. 

I only have one shooting lane to my 12 oclock and one to my 3. it is wide open to my 9 oclock and thats where ive shot every deer from this stand. 

The picture shows the view of my shooting area.

Hopefully I have some deer come thru and a chance to fill a tag.


----------



## Dartonpro55 (May 16, 2011)

Slow here in SC, pre rut should be goin soon deer activity primarily at night though, I'm set up on an acorn ridge above their bedding area hoping to cut them off on their way to the corn fields! Scrapes all around me hopefully they'll move with some light left!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

things are slowing down here in central va..nothing moving tonight. Pulled cards and pics have dwindled way down and all are middle of night now..hopefully next week will kick off some action


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jamo319 said:


> That's Blue Creek in the first picture. I'm trying to get a headstart on all the dog hunters. They're all around us in Hosford.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


I live right between blue creek road and crows corner!


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

Back in the stand. Raining like crazy here.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

live from nebraska.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Live from Alberta. First evening of a 3-day hunt for mule deer, elk, and/or a whitetail doe.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Central IL is awake this mornin.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thought about testing my grim reaper whitetail special on the neighbors black lab that roams on our property when he came strolling thru at daybreak...damn dogs


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

BB58 said:


> Thought about testing my grim reaper whitetail special on the neighbors black lab that roams on our property when he came strolling thru at daybreak...damn dogs


Be careful with your words...that actually just happened around here:

http://www.wsaw.com/home/headlines/Owner-of-Dog-Shot-by-Arrow-Suspects-Hunters-229771741.html


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

I love dogs and own dogs. But they stay on my property or a leash. Nothing boils my blood like trespassing dogs and irresponsible owners


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

EyesnSkis said:


> Be careful with your words...that actually just happened around here:
> 
> http://www.wsaw.com/home/headlines/Owner-of-Dog-Shot-by-Arrow-Suspects-Hunters-229771741.html


I'm originally from Juneau county 
But seriously, 30 feet from the neighbor's treestand... Sounds like someone was trespassing, no? I would have shot the dog too though so I can't say much.


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

HotnTot said:


> live from nebraska.


post these on our Nebraska thread to keep us all entertained.... great looking spot


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

BB58 said:


> Thought about testing my grim reaper whitetail special on the neighbors black lab that roams on our property when he came strolling thru at daybreak...damn dogs


I keep a bludgeon tip in my quiver for the hunt clubs dogs I wouldn't kill a dog for messing up my hunt though just sting em one time and they leave


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea I won't shoot this dog. But its definitely crossed my mind. May have to look into a bludgeon tip or two tho


----------



## zach_454 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## East Aurora (Sep 6, 2011)

My first panoramic shot from my new iPhone 5s...


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Up and settled. Beautiful morning.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Bad start to my ML season in VA. Had a guy come walk in on me 10 minutes before shooting light after I had already been in stand for 45. He says "you know I got a stand about 30 yards that way." Nope I can see 40-50 yards. He was pissed cause I was in there first so he walks out, all loud stomping and cussing back to the truck. Sorry, first come first served in this club. Bad thing was it's a small block of woods and he saw my truck parked so what did he expect?


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Deer are very active this morning in western ky. Been in the stand about an hour and already seen 8 does and a decent 7 pointer. Not much indication of rut activity though. Hopefully a big boy will slip up.... Got a big group of hens workin my way now.


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Turkey madness in va. Thought about taking one but think I hear deer activity close.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Warm & slow this AM. Y buck & fox. Don't they know the Rut is on !?!


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Saw a nice 6 pt with a doe on the drive in. Nothing moving around the stand though. About to move out and do some still hunting for the rest of the morning.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Getting stuff ready to head out for my afternoon hunt. Gonna try a new stand location. I'm pumped!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Love it when they drop in sight!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Real heavy young 8 ...hard to see in poor pic about 15-16 wide.

Had him at 21 yds and let him walk


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Kicked a fork from under my stand on the way in. Had 20+ turkeys 40 yards out this morn. Nothing since. 

Wind is not ideal for the spot I'm in, but I got a buddy in the area I would've gone today, so we'll see what we get. 

IM WATCHING YOU!


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Target engaged


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Not real confident today but I'm here non the less.
NW Indiana









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

mainjet said:


> Not real confident today but I'm here non the less.
> NW Indiana
> 
> 
> ...


Stay in stand. I took a big doe last Saturday mid day


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Woke up late, missed morning opportunity. Hiked to my stand, jumped 2 does on the way in, just had a 25 yd encounter with a fork @ 1 PM.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Afternoon next to the corn


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

After an hour and a half hike, I finally got settled into the tree. Came across a beautiful rub on my way in.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Up in michigan In the hardwoods. My big 12 is still here but late late at night. So I'm in between food and bed hoping to get a crack at him or any other decent buck


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

New stand up... Reports of some light rut activity, let's see what central WI has in store for the evening.


----------



## sampsta (Apr 3, 2011)

Real warm here I mass but I've got scrapes all around my stands see what tonight brings


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Still got three hours till dark. Shes tiny though


----------



## mvernon (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice cool day in Mn...neighbors decided it was so nice they are target shooting I guess I will just sit it out and hope thing pick up when the go in for dinner


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

Rained all morning here in Ohio. Rain has now stopped and im hunting a woods ive never deer hunted before. 

its cloudy about 45 degrees and a 10-20kn north wind.

Im set up about fifteen yards off of a grass waterway that cuts through a standing corn field. Hoping to catch some deer coming across the waterway.

Woods are open enough to allow for shots pretty much 360°

Im only about 13-15 foot up the tree, im in the best cover the tree has to offer though.

Heres a picture


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Panoramic view


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Back at it....central Wisconsin.

Rain coming and going.


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

Hard to tell in the pic, but you can see the rain pouring in the distance... Looks like this hunt may get cut short


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Here in Tx. Aint perty but lota deet


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)




----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Had this guy come bed down with me this am






and had this small guy stroll by sniffing






but this afternoon is slowwwwww


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Scroat at 12 yards


----------



## spenn (Jun 15, 2008)

Well another one almost in the books.


----------



## southernmissAP (Oct 8, 2013)

Sittin, Waitin, and Wishin'... 



















For one of these big boys to walk out...


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw 7 toniggt does and little ones no bucks that I could see but 2 I caught glimpses of don't know what they we're for sure


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Up in my stand same as last night got a good buddy right next to me. Wether we see deer or not it will be fun


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful cold morning here! Woods are just starting to wake up. I <3 this!


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

in the blind with my favorite (and sexiest) hunting partner! Cool morning here in central Illinois, around 25 on our way out. Late start getting our son situated before grandpa took over for us, but in the stand right at shooting light, no movement yet and didn't bump anything so I think there's hope!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

40 degrees in NW Indiana. Foggy this morning with cslm conditions. The sun hitting the trees is making them steam.

I brought my bow in case any deer come around but so far it just seems like extra weight that I didnt need to carry.lol









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Gorgeous day in Wisconsin. 

Had a buck grunting, then crashing around in the marsh this morning. Just had a dozen turkeys scratchin around in front of me. Acorns still popping off the trees.


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Southeast IN deer r on their feet. Bucks are with does. One big 9 didn't come in close enough. Great morning!


----------



## scottduncan1234 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Only seen 1 doe this morning. Back at the car for lunch since I forgot my pack. Then I think I'll be switching stands for the evening. Don't feel like walking an hour and a half with my climber again.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Little brother decided to take a doe this morning. Said sge was head bobbing and stomping and ge didn't want her to bust him. Oh well glad to have the meat but dang the rut is close


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got settled into my evening spot. Looking to fill the freezer so I'm going to stick the first thing I see.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

In the tree over my food plot. Just finished a rattle and call session. Anyone else in the north having any luck calling? Good luck.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Working a wicked scrapeline in a pinch point between two marshlands in a new tree this eve.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

On camera duty with my wife tonight, but I've got the Spyder in the tree just in case...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Had a real good buck go through this morning....hoping he comes by a little closer!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Up and waiting on a beautiful foodplot between corn thick crap and more corn


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Deer!! Oh wait, just a squirrel.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

About 40 minutes left here in Ohio.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Last shooting light is 6:03


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Button buck


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Adult doe and fawn were the only other deer I saw tonight. Was a beautiful night


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Had a few does run past, would have made a tough shot. buddy of mine was a little ways down from me said there was a buck headed my way, but turned the opposite way at the last minute...


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

CootShooter said:


> Working a wicked scrapeline in a pinch point between two marshlands in a new tree this eve.


Some of the scrapes in NE are starting to leaf over already!


----------



## skdrcr (Feb 2, 2011)

Up in the stand. 
This is Hercules, #1 on my hit list.


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool, clear morning here in Va. 2 does so far, looking forward to some pre rut activity.


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

First sit of a 7 day KY hunt on public ground. A bit windy but good to be in the stand.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Vacation has started! 3 weeks off! Woohoo

NC


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Central Alabama


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Woke up early and decided to check out my urban spot this morn. Just had a good size buck walk through the neighboring property. Hopefully I can get him to pop out of the woods with some light rattling in a few...


----------



## MossyOak628 (Nov 4, 2013)

Any one seeing any RUT activity around Monroe or Juneau County? Going to extend my weekend for hunting but not sure if I want to do it this weekend or next?


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

MossyOak628 said:


> Any one seeing any RUT activity around Monroe or Juneau County? Going to extend my weekend for hunting but not sure if I want to do it this weekend or next?


I will assume you are talking about WI. If so, I have a friend who hunts Monroe county and he said they are chasing. My father-in-law hunts both counties and has seen a little but nothing major.


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sat down for my first ever bow hunt this morning at sunrise (waiting for the stand to be delivered). Spent 5 1/2 hours out there and saw nothing but squirells and some bear scat, lol. These woods use to be chocked full of deer, I haven't even seen a fresh track, just some old buck rub.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Been here all day. Nothing yet but 2 Fox squirrels. Nice day.

NC


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Sitting in northern wi









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

Just smoked a big doe.
I've been on the stand for 5 days and I've only seen does. 
Probably 60+ does and not a single buck. It hasn't even been 10 minutes after I shot her shot and there are more does coming in. Where are the bucks?


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Square_Dancer said:


> Just smoked a big doe.
> I've been on the stand for 5 days and I've only seen does.
> Probably 60+ does and not a single buck. It hasn't even been 10 minutes after I shot her shot and there are more does coming in. Where are the bucks?


I had that my first two years at this property I hunt. Now we have taken 14 does from the property and we are finally starting to see a better buck to doe ratio


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

I wish that glove was up here on my hand and not down there hanging on that twig. It's cold out.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PA Oaktree (Apr 4, 2008)

mainjet said:


> I wish that glove was up here on my hand and not down there hanging on that twig. It's cold out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought stuff like that only happened to me


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I dropped my ThermaCell while using my climber opening day. I was setting up in a swampy area as well. It was a new tree, and I didn't choose the right cable setting for my stand, so I had to go back down to fix that anyhow, but I'm pretty sure I would have been going back down for the thermacell regardless, those skeeters were thick that evening!


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Crisp and cool in Central IL.


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)

An old timer once told me to take a treble hook off a lure, like a large saltwater striper lure and stick in your hat or where ever else works. You can use your cord you pull you bow up with to fish up a dropped glove, hat, face mask etc...


----------



## newtonbowhunter (Sep 4, 2010)

In The stand again


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Changed stands a few min ago. Wind shift. Laid seat down and a scorpian was sittin there. Glad it was light


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

41* in KY on public ground. 3 drainage that funnel down to a creek with good deer sign. Haven't seen the first deer this morning though.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Southern Ohio sitting over a water hole.


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

Piney woods of LA #bowvember


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Nothing but a pretty sunset tonight in wisco.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

We need some cold, nasty weather here to get things really kicking!! I've got 3 good bucks on camera but all late at night. Didn't hunt today because the wind was wrong and the temps were 70+ degrees! Next week is looking really good!! 

Got a good spot for Saturday if the winds stay true to the forecast, Southwesterly! 

NC


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Ha. The second I hit send out popped a little yearling.


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

to bad this isnt the 12 pt i have on trail cam


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Guesses on score?


----------



## Fitter440 (Oct 31, 2013)

Tonight was probably my last bow hunt of the year. My wife and I have to be at the hospital for the birth of our daughter tomorrow. Gun season starts a week from Saturday. Got to leave work early today, snuck out to my stand to see zero deer! Beautiful evening though!


----------



## BigBadHoyt (Nov 6, 2013)

little 8 point


----------



## Usmc387 (Aug 14, 2013)

kyswitchback said:


> 41* in KY on public ground. 3 drainage that funnel down to a creek with good deer sign. Haven't seen the first deer this morning though.


Wow. Amazing picture almost doesn't look real


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Perfect morning here in Va. Clear after raining all day yesterday and a cool 28 degrees. Plenty of action already in the first hour on stand.


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

33* and frosty here on KY public land the day before gun season opener. Been a SLOOOW week so far hoping that the movement picks up quickly.


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

What part of Ky you hunting switchback?


----------



## stickman6 (Jul 27, 2011)

41* here in southeast Oklahoma. Wind SSW @ 4. Beautiful sunrise, clear sky, now just need a little deer participation.


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

JLSupertramp said:


> What part of Ky you hunting switchback?


Spencer Co mostly but some Shelby Co as well.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Buck down in VA!


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Ah, central. Know any good public hunts out east around the Pike county area?


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Northern Wisconsin. Cold, about 25 with about 4 mph wind. Nothing seen by me but when my wife dropped me at my spot she saw deer on the way home and deer at our cabin.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Hurried home from work to get changed and finally hunt this stand where my target buck is, and not five minutes on stand, here comes the farmer with his dump trailer and tractor for sand. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

KDFW says that this is a Clover Field about 1.5 miles back on public but I'm not seeing much clover in this plot at all. Oh well, bedding area near by so I hope the big boys are on their feet checking them this evening...


----------



## ruttin2 (Nov 8, 2012)

The girl friend had the day off so we hung her a stand by where I have been seeing Lots of deer we were kinda loud but we will see what happends


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Beautiful night in michigan. My 12 pt was on camera this korning with a doe. Hopefill she will drag him past


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Scouted a new public spot today. Went through all the maps and google earth and now that I'm here I really like the spot. 

Corner wood lot on an uncut corn field (with a wash right where I need it!). Neighboring property being cut as we speak. This will make for a very good gun season spot. Hopefully catch glimpse of something in the next 1/2 hour...


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

CootShooter said:


> Scouted a new public spot today. Went through all the maps and google earth and now that I'm here I really like the spot.
> 
> Corner wood lot on an uncut corn field (with a wash right where I need it!). Neighboring property being cut as we speak. This will make for a very good gun season spot. Hopefully catch glimpse of something in the next 1/2 hour...


that looks like a prime spot to me!


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Cold, crisp morning. Not much sign of the rut ????


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Cold crisp morning in central va. Nothing moving but tree rats so far


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

Go get em boyes


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

IF THIS TREE'S A ROCKIN, DON'T COME A KNOCKIN!!!

Holy balls it is windy today in wisco. All the scrapes from last weekend look like they haven't been visited in a while. Have been out in different spots for either mornings or afternoons pretty much all week and haven't seen any chasing.


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

waiting on ole split tod


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Ready for some action!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Sitting in hocking county Ohio. Seen some chasing so far! Been waiting for this!!


----------



## jreim (Nov 4, 2013)

Opening day in northern MN and we have some good snow


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw a big bot chasong a doe and her two fawns at 715 norhing since


----------



## hoyt669 (Apr 3, 2011)

Had 2 spikes cruise through about twenty minutes ago


----------



## 2g4u (Dec 8, 2011)

Nothing here in ky

Well besides the 1000 gunshots of opening morning lol


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

How do you post pics from a droid


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Four does and a spike. Wind howling.


----------



## Jiffysand (Sep 29, 2013)

Its a beautiful morning in Michigan, its quite windy but the deer dont seem to mind, jumped 4 does on my walk out and had a shots on small 4pt and 8pt but decided to give em another year. I can see quite a bit of deer movement 100yards or so out across the creek








I


----------



## southernmissAP (Oct 8, 2013)

Cold morning here in south MS. Got a new spot thats showing lots of deer and finally started seein Big 8 walking around during morning right after first light. Im hunting on a fence line that on one side is bedding area and the other side is a about a 50 yrd decline into thick timber and hardwoods. I scouted it about a week ago and at the bottom is good size creek which i never knew was there because its so thick and hard to get around. Lots of oaks as well. I put my stand on a huge oak tree at the top of this drop off on ground about 30 yrds wide that has real tall grass, lots of oaks, and good cover. Cleared out a little area of ground 20 yrds from stand which goes out to about 35 yards. The edge of the woodline has more scrapes and rubs than i can count seriously. Put a camera out and have seen many deer and several making the scrapes and rubs. Hopefully both deer on my hit list will end up crossing my path. I walked in this morning and spooked one then about an hour later i had four does in front of me. Probably should have taken one but decided to wait and see if a buck would show (unfortunately nothing though). Now just sittin and waitin ever so patiently (sarcasm)! 










Also i know its really early for rut here down south but i have seen so much activity lately. Got two bucks fighting and seen a buck nose length behind a doe runing her hard. Talked to guy yesterday and he said he has been seeing the same things. Rut in the south dont usually kick off till January or late December at he very earliest which is why its so strange. Anybody else from MS or around the area that has seen anything?


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm in central LA. Haven't seen a deer.


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

2g4u said:


> Nothing here in ky
> 
> Well besides the 1000 gunshots of opening morning lol


I think we might be one I those shots!!


----------



## 2g4u (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha nice buck


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw 2 bucks this morning amd a doe with 2 fawns


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoping the luck I had with pheasants this AM will continue with deer tonight. Either way, beautiful day in SE PA.


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Usmc387 said:


> Wow. Amazing picture almost doesn't look real


:thumbs_up


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Got a doe fawn bedded at twenty yards just had a decent buck run a doe through bean field north of me. Still 2 hours before dark


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Waiting and doing the tree rodeo in NE Ohio.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcarlton (Sep 5, 2008)

Slow afternoon here in southern illinois, earlier this week saw two different bucks chasing does on the 4:30 am drive to work so should be some movement. Hunting a stand in white oak in a funnel between a thicket and a shelled corn field.


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Live from the ground tonight. Dug myself a seat on a steep incline between two heavily traveled old logging roads that are just 20 yards apart. Things may get up close and personal tonight. Good luck all


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Go get your daddy!


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Had a doe trot by. Nothing behind her. Got the blood pumpin a little. 

The squirrels are getting squirrelly.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Here in my ground blind in NE Louisiana. Had to go with the ground blind this evening cause Mother Nature decided to rain this evening. Saw a doe and 2 yearlings this morning and hoping for a little action tonight in the rain.


----------



## WhoIsThisGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

Corn still standing. Ugh.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Public land in Cheatham County, Tn. Beautiful afternoon highly doubt I'll see anything never hunted this spot before but its an awesome afternoon to be out.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Northern wisconsin. Windy and about 34 degrees. Porcupine bedded 15 yards away in a tree at about 75 feet up. He came down, did his business and went back up.
One big doe came by this morning early. I let her walk. I had to go home from 10 am-1 pm to dry my clothes. So much heavy snow falling out of the tree I was getting nailed.

Very slow here

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Last deer I saw tonight was the same fawn that bedded at 330. Took her two hours to stand up and meander past


----------



## Jiffysand (Sep 29, 2013)

Saw the biggest deer I've ever seen today, it was a 3.5 yr old 10 point with lots of mass! It would've been a wall hanger if it would've came in close enough to kill!


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful chilly day here in northern TN. Just had a lone doe come through about 10 min ago.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Saw a nice 8 pt chasing along a 2 lane road while driving in. And a spike chasing a doe at daylight


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Back up in michigan same stand as past two sits. Seen bucks both times I jist wish it wasn't so darn windy


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Northern Wisc. One doe early yesterday morning. Then nothing all day. Leaving the woods I saw a doe on the road with her fawn.








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Decided to take a small buck about 15 min ago. Hit him a little far back but he was quartering away a bit. Then about 5 minutes ago I either heard him crash or a couple bucks sparing in the direction he went. Any of you ever hear a deer crash 10 minutes after the shot?


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing but fighting ***** so far


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just shot a nice Buck


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Its blowing 30 mph right now... may have to call it a morning and try this after noon. Corn still isnt down, which isnt helping me any.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

Trees


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

Here


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Couple of does just cruised by outside bow range though...the hunt continues...


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

He's getting dumber. Right after 3 does he came in and I had left the stand an hour before


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw two bucks walking together tonight just beforw dark nothing I wanted but nice to see them. Brother had 4 deer in the hay at dark they wandered to the beans


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Saw 2 small bucks just feeding this afternoon. No chasing, just feeding. Exact opposite of this morning with a few chasing encounters


----------



## dawgdiesel (Oct 19, 2011)

Rage 3 blade to spine.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Wiffed on my target buck right and first light...... first miss and boy was he big....


----------



## JLSupertramp (Sep 29, 2013)

Another cool, clear morning here in Va. 12 turkey, 2 does and a wicked looking spike so far. Considered taking him but still waiting for some rut action so hopefully I'll need that tag.


----------



## tclubbs2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just had a spike come cruising through. He was headed away and for fun I rattled him back. It was funny watching him try to act big and bad.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Didnt see a deer this morning I don't know what is going on. My wife and kids are In camp so when she decides to head home ill head back out for the remainder of the day


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Going to have some food then hopefully be in stand at noon. Long afternoon sit weather is kind of crappy but I figure hey, its the rut!


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

walking in and just bumped a deer right by my stand. 2:45 in the afteroon 😳


----------



## southernmissAP (Oct 8, 2013)

20 ft up a tree and the biggest deer i have ever seen just steps out. I watch him cautiously as he begins to come in from 100 yrds. He stops, checks his wind and starts walking again. A doe comes out and grabs his attention and starts to direct him from coming any further. I hit the grunt tube hoping he would let up off her. They are now 50 yrds and closing. I grunt and snort/wheeze again and finally here he comes to see who is challenging him. Now at 35 yrds with his head down i draw. At 25 yrds he checks up to see whats around. Facing directly towards he leaves me no shot. Nervous, shaking and heart beating out of my chest i can do nothing but wait. He comes in at 20 yrds and checks up again and begin to turns broadside. What i have been waitin for my entire life is about to come true. He then starts to walk towards the woodline with his head down. I grunt him, he stops, looks my way, and at the moment everything just stops. I focus and put my second pin on his shoulder. Controlling my breathing and only focusing on the shot, i hit the trigger on my release. I see the arrow flying towards him and i feel comfortable and i know its a good shot. I then begin to process and realize what i had just done, but then all of sudden its as if im instantly transported and the world around me has completely changed. At one moment i had just encountered and possibly taken the biggest deer of my life and then the next moment im in a room surrounded by people listening to what seems like foreign language being spoken. I look at the person next to me and they give me this crazy look as if i had just experienced something traumatic. When i come to, and realize what just happened, this is what i see... 

Live From The Classroom 2013









I was not 20 ft up a tree, i was in fact sitting in my physics class in which i had fallen asleep. When i realized i had just dreamed about everything i had just experienced, lets just say i was pretty upset. Everything seemed so real for what seemed like an eternity for me. Being disappointed in what had just happened is an understatement to say the least. And what makes it even worse about this whole experience is the fact that i didnt even get to check out what i had been waiting for my entire life ha. Although what seemed so real actually wasnt, ill just take it as a lesson learned and as a sign that i need to get out in the woods and make that dream come true.


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol. ^^^^


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Havent seen a deer in two weeks... where are all my deer? My honey hole has dried up.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

danehunter said:


> havent seen a deer in two weeks... Where are all my deer? My honey hole has dried up.


x2.


----------



## DeSoto (May 9, 2009)

Crisp morning in Bureau county Illinois.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Hear a chase! I wish they'd come my way before the rain starts getting heavy.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Coooooold in Southern Ontario Canada. Just had a 2.5yr old come to can and horns. Still tons of time.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Scorcher today in Wisco. 

Just had this little guy walk directly downwind of me. Stopped for a bit, sniffed a little, then casually walk by. Hope his uncle comes by looking to whoop his butt.


----------



## TrashCan (Aug 28, 2009)

Cant beat hunting with snow on the ground!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

In for the remainder in central va. Windy and supposed to get colder as day goes on. I've never had much luck in the wind but I just as well try


----------



## GaugedFreak (Nov 12, 2013)

My trail cam caught me in my treestand. I thought it was a cool pic.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Terrible weather this morning. Sitting at my grand parents 9 acres. Good spot lots of doe. This guy came thru the last 2 days. He did not show this morning though.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

A few snowflakes falling in central VA!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

been on stand since 9 am. plan on being here all day. i am in south central Iowa 34 degrees and 15mph winds. thank goodness i am in a well protected spot.

i had been holding out on this stand until now. it is a funnel from one bedding area to another. wind is SSW which is perfect. had 2 small bucks come by do far. just a little snow left


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

. Crisp, cold morning in central PA. I had one come in just before shooting light. I believe it was a young buck but not sure. Slow year for seeing bucks? Not sure why?


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Good start so far, spike went right under the stand, just need his dad to come through. Deer are moving.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Small buck just came through. He put his nose to the ground and started trotting toward the tree line down on the river. Hopefully he's trailing up a hot doe!


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Little buck from this morning.


----------



## Dustykicks (Sep 30, 2012)

Mediocre eight at mock scrape...


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Shot a little button buck tonight. It was a nice evening to be on stand not to cold and the wind died down. Wasn't in the stand 5 min when he came by.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Bucks are up cruising, just grunted in a whopper and couldn't get a shot off. That hurts!!


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Another small buck under the stand, grunting and scraping following a doe.


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Think they are on lockdown here, five fawn's and a small Forky, only heard four shots so far


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

cold and quiet but starting to warm up here. Had two small bucks visit but neither were shooters. Looking for a slickhead this morning...

Yellow gold pulling 'em in...


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Still archery here. Just saw another not quit legal go by.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

itallushrt said:


> cold and quiet but starting to warm up here. Had two small bucks visit but neither were shooters. Looking for a slickhead this morning...
> 
> Yellow gold pulling 'em in...


Where at in Ky are ya?


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just had a basket 6 come by and leave, another beautiful ky morning!


----------



## ruttin2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ina stand over looking a cut corn field last night saw my first good chase of the year 5 bucks dogging one doe lol the biggest was around 160 and a few 130s and a 120 and a 100 incher fun to watch


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Four doe came by and hung out for about 10 minutes. Hopefully a buck soon follows


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

27 turkeys this morning so far


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Small doe, hope she brings the boys


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Cut my finger wide open this morning and had to go home, blood everywhere!!??


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Easy man, can't kill kill em from the ER


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

got the blaze on today. Orange army is invading


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Ground poundin today which is my preferred way to hunt. This little guy just spent the last 15 mins with me before wandering off and the making a rub about 30 yards away. Fun!


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

My doe and her two four point suitors left me. Gotta find other entertainment now


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Live from my home office this morning. I will definitely be out this afternoon though.


----------



## KYBuckDropper (Aug 2, 2013)

Saw two does on the way in. Nothing since.


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Haven't seen a thing this morning. Weather isn't bad little windy.


----------



## ignite4christ (Aug 27, 2006)

My view from sitting on the stand yesterday. Had a doe walk from right to left in the picture. Whole way down the lane she had her nose to the ground (I walked in that way). She walked right up to my tree, looked directly at me and then got back on the trail and kept heading toward the food plot. Waited until she got right in front of me behind three you can see in the picture then I reached for my bow (tree between me and her) she busted me ran back to the right and then slipped into the scrub. I guess I should have stood up and gotten to full draw as soon as she walked into view.


----------



## Vince_13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Early morning west of FT Worth,TX


----------



## cwaldo5252 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not much moving here in southern MD.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Opening day of firearms in indiana here... The story of the morning from everyone was where are all the deer??? A little windy 60* let's try this again.........


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

On a bluff


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

62 degrees, just had a light rain, dead calm. Nothing moving yet but it should be a good evening. Let's get it done!


----------



## ignite4christ (Aug 27, 2006)

Today's view.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Seen 4 does, was going to take one with a limp but she wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Pics from two stands over the course of this week...


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got settled into my morning location. Took a little longer than expected. It's warm(65) and windy(18mph sustained with 35 mph gusts). Supposed to rain sometime this morning. I've never hunted stuff this thick. Almost impenetrable.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

yepitsme19 said:


> Just got settled into my morning location. Took a little longer than expected. It's warm(65) and windy(18mph sustained with 35 mph gusts). Supposed to rain sometime this morning. I've never hunted stuff this thick. Almost impenetrable.


Good luck & shoot straight! :thumbs_up


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

SeasonTicket said:


> Good luck & shoot straight! :thumbs_up


Thanks! Same to you!


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm out here in NH, does, small buck, turkeys, fog and some rain. Gonna be a good day!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Wish I was out there too. Got up checked the weather and it's pouring rain. Hopefully it will stop this afternoon.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

We're not supposed to get the heavy stuff till tonight, I hope. Hood luck, shoot straight


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

I wish we could hunt on Sundays in MA.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Dumbest law ever!


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just drilled a doe at 6 yards. Good thing I seen her crash because it be raining


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats, pictures?


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

This was from yesterday hunting back in the woods near a field. Can't go this morning as it is pouring down outside.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

SeasonTicket said:


> Good luck & shoot straight! :thumbs_up


Nice and dry inside the blind


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

6 yards from the tree I was in. She ran 30 plowing the whole way.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats again, nice shooting


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

hunting NH said:


> Congrats again, nice shooting


Thanks. Just sitting in the car waiting out the rain before I go get her gutted. I'm wet enough as it is lol. Good luck to you all that's still in the tree!


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

I took the cover of a ground blind, gonna be dry for a while


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

First heartshot with a bow! I'm pumped!


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice shot and nice deer, congrats! :thumbs_up


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

A wonderful day to be in the stand in SC


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hoping one of these two walks out ....


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## CMHawk (Nov 23, 2010)

yepitsme19 said:


> First heartshot with a bow! I'm pumped!


NICE! Congrats!


----------



## 70chevy (Nov 17, 2013)

Shot with my helim at 50 yards ,yum yum


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

70chevy said:


> Shot with my helim at 50 yards ,yum yum


Omfg. That looks sooo ferkin delicious!!


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Great evening to be on stand a little breezy but you can't shot them at home. Now I just need some deer to make it number 2 with my new Chill.


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

franklin county, illinois, little breezy but hopefully a good day!


----------



## ak47tim (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Cold and calm today after all the warm and wind.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Cold and windy tonight...


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo (Oct 26, 2013)

First time hunting with a bow. Went out to hunt black bear, expected deer and got a turkey.


----------



## xjarcher (May 14, 2008)

Did some deer research tonight, with two does at 15 yards I had a coughing fit! I coughed 12 times, slightly muffled with my mouth closed and the ladies never even looked up. Go figure, I would have thought they would be gone at the first hack. Sorry no pics, the sun was on me and I didn't want to make it any worse.


----------



## Rickjr (Sep 23, 2013)

xjarcher said:


> Did some deer research tonight, with two does at 15 yards I had a coughing fit! I coughed 12 times, slightly muffled with my mouth closed and the ladies never even looked up. Go figure, I would have thought they would be gone at the first hack. Sorry no pics, the sun was on me and I didn't want to make it any worse.


I have had that samething happen several times this year. I had bronchitis in october....I thought I was crazy but I've tested this out multiple times this year with the same results


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Rickjr said:


> I have had that samething happen several times this year. I had bronchitis in october....I thought I was crazy but I've tested this out multiple times this year with the same results


For some reason coughing doesn't seem to scare deer very much unless they are already alert.
Probably because it is not uncommon that deer cough.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just settled in for the afternoon. Think it's going to be a good one.


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Titman Brothers Outdoors on the Board- This is a little late, but still thought I would share. It is not the traditional pic from the stand, but we have the 3 camera angles that make for a cool "love from the stand" view to reenact the hunt, so everyone feels as if they were with us in the stand.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Back out here again but this time it's lot colder and we got some snow on the ground


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 26, 2012)

Another warm, windy, overcast morning here in the sunshine state.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Had a big deer come under my stand this morning 30 minutes before shooting light. Nothing since


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

live from south central Iowa. cold and calm today. 17 degrees nnw wind at 7 mph. snow on the ground. just got into my stand at 915am after getting off work at 7 am. i will be here all day. good test for my merino base layers and artic shield coat and bibs.


----------



## TdSchst (Jun 24, 2013)

First day of Illinois gun season. It was a cold rainy morning but got settled in for an afternoon hunt. Nothing has come my way yet but had a friend get a nice 8 about 2 hours ago


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

changed stands due to no activity. now located 250 yards south of previous location.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I'm in my tree, wearing blaze orange and donning my bow on the opener on gun season. Sucks being in an archery only area. On the plus side, in in the tree! Still amazes me as to how thick it is here. Good luck gentleman.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Forgot to mention I am trying to get one on camera today. Rigged it up last night. Just a table top tripod duct taped to an old stabilizer with my hunting camera that takes video. Should be interesting.


----------



## BearSuitGuy (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's raining and in the mid 40s here in NE Louisiana but that didn't stop me. Stopped by Dicks Sporting Goods last night on the way to my camp and picked up an umbrella that attaches to the tree so I'm good to go!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Man i cant believe what happenend this am. I had a shooter 9pt buck at 10yards right in front of me on the way in. I was east of him on the ground just past the interaection on The access road, i was in the wide open kneeling when i saw him . He was looking right through me,100from my stand at 6:35am. He just turned and walked away. Up and cruising with this freezing weather. Then i got to my stand and have been awaiting his arrival. ****en awesome......


----------



## Awdbyhm (Sep 3, 2011)

Another great KS morning.


----------



## acsoa12 (Feb 1, 2010)

A wet day in SC but still a great day to be in the stand.


----------



## TdSchst (Jun 24, 2013)

25 in Illinois today. Had an 8 pt just out of range yesterday at about 3:45. Hoping to cross paths with him again this morning. Heard a few shots so far but nothing too close. I haven't seen anything yet, just squirrels.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Had a beautiful 8 come running through at about 0645. Couldn't get a shot. Haven't seen anything since


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Tried another stand today. This is my PIA to get to stand and I have to use carry my climber over a mile in rough terrain, but deer are normally moving all day long. Didnt see a damn thing, and then the wind changed so I bailed. Going to a movie with the wife tonight, but gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

15 degrees out, getting windy, suppose to have gust over 50. Not sure how long I'll make it today... This is all I've seen so far


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

This is in the middle of East no deer NH


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

cold, calm and too quiet here in Ken-tuck. Last day of gun season...yep im packing a boom stick. Need meat. Hoping for a 6 pack of back strap.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

10 degrees now, wind is blowing a constant 25 . just had a spike and a 6pointer chase a doe by, running hard, no shot. Single doe working towards me, time to pay attention


----------



## BowtechHunter65 (Nov 5, 2012)

hunting NH said:


> 10 degrees now, wind is blowing a constant 25 . just had a spike and a 6pointer chase a doe by, running hard, no shot. Single doe working towards me, time to pay attention


Smoke her and enjoy some blackstrap!


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Beamen123 said:


> *The season is here for a few of us or will be here shortly for the rest of us! As in recent years, this thread has been a huge hit. So here we are. Feel free to post pictures and / or updates from in the stand. Some of us will be living through some of you as we await our seasons to open! Enjoy.
> 
> Randy
> Admin*


----------



## schwerdty2009 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## ashaid (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## schwerdty2009 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Taking my son out for som turkey day whitetails. Wish us luck.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Good Luck! Shoot straight!


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

After 3 days in bed with the flu, now dealing with the shingles. I'm out Givin it all I got. A cool crisp 10 degrees, this should make me feel better


----------



## nitro943 (Oct 16, 2012)

^^^^^yep feel better and stick one!


----------



## HuntingAgain (Dec 15, 2012)

Been in the stand since 6:30 and I think the deer are all at the mall looking for black friday bargains.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

They have to pass by me to get to the mall, they must have all went last night. Nothing moving yet this morning


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Been a quiet morning....


----------



## cwaldo5252 (Aug 8, 2013)

Been a long day in the stand and haven't seen a thing


----------



## cwaldo5252 (Aug 8, 2013)

On a side note my bait pile is getting destroyed by the local squirrel population. Also had a Fox pay it a visit, thought about him but decided to let him go. Other than that Southern Maryland has been quiet.


----------



## hubtech (Oct 5, 2013)

no dice.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I just had 50 turkeys fly off the roost above me. It's a balmy 3 degrees here this morning. Burrrr


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Slow but beautiful KY morning in the woods


----------



## not (Nov 4, 2010)

Morning hunt. Love the ice building up on the string stopper.... South Alabama location.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

It just went to - 1 and I have Tom turkeys gobbling, I think they're cold too


----------



## xjarcher (May 14, 2008)

10* Friday morning in W. Michigan. Beautiful but not much movement. Too many pumpkins in the woods! Firearm closes today. Yay.


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Doe came in and spotted me, didn't seem to concerned though, probably low 20's here so a little chilly but not to bad


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Had to put the bow down for some WI gun season drives. Drive number 2 yesterday was a success. Getting ready to meet the guys and do it again today.


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Back on stand for the afternoon, hope to see a bruiser


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Public land hunting on the ground in the weeds near a field over looking a path the deer use. First time hunting on this WMA.


----------



## Jedari (Feb 21, 2005)

Mild evening in SE Oklahoma.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

25 degrees warmer than yesterday morning, light snow,







no wind, should be a good sit.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Slipped into a public ground managed hunt...looks like fresh bedding area


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

After one buck in particular.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

was out this afternoon. Seen 5 does. All within 20 yards, but they were behind me in very thick timber. Couldn't get a shot. Hopefully better luck in the next few days. will post a few pics


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

patiently waiting for my surprise 😳


----------



## bablan3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Frosty morning in west TN


----------



## bablan3 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing so far! So nice out though. In the 40's


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

* Quiet afternoon....*


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

location..zimbabwe..africa. a fire on my farm, which we had been fighting for 6 hours. in the winter months from may to october the veld is really dry.







The next day.


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

my house is on the edge of the dam,sunrise the one morning.







These pictures have not been edited.


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

mountain acacia , spring time which is september to october. This is at the back of my house.


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bush pig tree blind, been feeding bush pig at this point for 3 years, have not let myself shoot one yet.


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

another feeding point.







early morning.







Reed buck


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

porcupine.







Kudu bull


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ant bear. not seen too often.


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

30'' male water buck


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

white tailed rat and porcupine . i put dried corn down to attract these animals.


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

Black backed Jackal...vermin


----------



## mack61 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dik-Kop..plover species. well hidden.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Amazing spot ruined to the bird hunters. Ahh, I hate public ground lol!! Been sitting here for a while and 3 bird hunters and 3 dogs are in the CRP right behind me blasting birds left and right.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Balmy morning in PA.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

south central Iowa today. -7 wind chill. gonna test my cold weather gear today for sure. small 4 point walked past at 30 yards. nice to see deer moving. 
wearing my ice breaker boot blankets and lots of merino wool.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

sitting thru some snow this afternoon


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

I must be crazy...


----------



## Usmc387 (Aug 14, 2013)

Last day I was going to be able to hunt for the year. Why wouldn't it be 78 degrees?


----------



## Jedari (Feb 21, 2005)

A bit chilly out, but not bad in the blind with the heater.


----------



## HunterTreeStand (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice! Lots of great pics of people in their stands! Great stuff! Great thread. Thanks for sharing everyone! What type of stands are you guys using?


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Gonna be a good day in the woods. I have the Ole (new) Carbon Spyder30 all tuned up and shooting good. I just need a lonely buck to stroll through.


----------



## BowtechHunter65 (Nov 5, 2012)

HunterTreeStand said:


> Nice! Lots of great pics of people in their stands! Great stuff! Great thread. Thanks for sharing everyone! What type of stands are you guys using?


Lone Wolf Alpha II and Assault II.


----------



## jeffco (Aug 2, 2011)

7 degrees from the tree this morning w only a slight breeze. Gonna b a good day!


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cold morning in the stand! Nothing is moving though


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

skunked


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Entrance and stand view


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

New spot tonight. Creek is to my right and and a large cattle trail in front. Didn't see any tracks on the way in but hopefully they start moving tonight.


----------



## xjarcher (May 14, 2008)

14* with 5-20 mph breezes this morning. Saw a spike and 3 does, not in camera range. Hoping for less breeze tomorrow pm.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wish we had some f that white stuff!

Had 5 turkey's come in awhile ago. Hopefully a few deer do as well. Good luck out there!


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Cold cold evening. No activity yet. Discovered this big scrape coming in. About 40 mins of shooting light left. Having fun but ready for a coffee! Lol


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Someone just shot and it was close enough to make me jump. Wonder if its on the property I'm hunting or next door


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

* getting some snow, no activity though...:sad:*


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

3 came in this morning, no buck. Not sure about the one in the hollow though. Very cold in pa this morning.n


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Took the tree stand down yesterday afternoon and spent a couple hours sitting on a log. Lots of tracks in the fresh five inches of snow.


----------



## rjoy90 (Oct 17, 2013)

A little afternoon sit. Two more days and it'll be all over here in NH.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

another uneventful afternoon....


----------



## rjoy90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well finally was able to harvest my first deer with a bow. Bowtech Admiral FLX Gold Tip arrows and Nap blood runner 3 blade broad heads. The Nap blood runners made a massive entry and exit hole. Just over 20 yards for the shot, she went about 40 yards. She's small but she'll taste just as good..


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

* Congrats!*


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Second day of muzzleloader in Illinois 3 inches of fresh snow and still snowing.


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

lots of sign...sadly its all happening during the night. Haven't seen a deer in a while.


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Seems like its a phenomenon lately.


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Up in the stand watching an old logging road. I hate windy days with tree wobble lol.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Deer down. He came in at 30 yards, grunted at him, and let her fly! First taste of blood with my Switchback and FMJs


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's some from today. The deer have been moving mostly at night around here for the past month or so.


----------



## rjoy90 (Oct 17, 2013)

SeasonTicket said:


> * Congrats!*


Thank you


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Central IL.


----------



## LSOSGT1109 (Jun 29, 2012)

Not live but a week or so ago.


----------



## Fbdavis (Dec 4, 2010)

cold mornin in Ga


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

The Turbo is hungry tonight!!

NC


----------



## josephmrtn (Oct 7, 2012)

yepitsme19 said:


> First heartshot with a bow! I'm pumped!


What broadhead?


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

josephmrtn said:


> What broadhead?


100 grain NAP Thunderhead


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo (Oct 26, 2013)

This is what i pictured in my head what you really did...


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

* Alright! An Indiana Jones fan!* :hail:


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo (Oct 26, 2013)

Fort Belvoir, VA 
1st season ever hunting.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

TheGreatMrPoo said:


> This is what i pictured in my head what you really did...
> View attachment 1831157


Hahaha! You, my friend, have some sort of mind reading power.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you should try out two blades.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

public land managed hunt


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

That sentance was a little odd. But cool!


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

Not bow hunting but thought I would share. Duck hunting is slow in southern Illinois.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## xjarcher (May 14, 2008)

On the ground yesterday, 3/8" of ice on everything!


----------



## Ritter (Nov 4, 2013)

First archery deer ever.. Treestand on a travel route between bedding area and cornfield.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

* Awesome first Archery deer!*


----------



## codycode (Nov 29, 2013)

The Bloody Mess, The Mess of Success!


----------



## Ritter (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks set the standard pretty high for our area!!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Tonight's set. Bean field.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Pine thicket 25' up in my Viper tonight. Its 80 degrees and windy! I'm not optimistic.

NC


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Pine thicket 25' up in my Viper tonight. Its 80 degrees and windy! I'm not optimistic.
> 
> NC


* At least you can hunt on Sunday there. * :frusty:


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

SeasonTicket said:


> * At least you can hunt on Sunday there. * :frusty:


I would be hunting. Just keep it on the DL.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Bdd


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Nothing tonight! Tomorrow will be my last opportunity to hunt this season. It's suppose to be raining and storming but I'm going out anyway. Same pine thicket might be a good spot with the bad weather and temps dropping later in the afternoon.

NC


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Pine thicket 25' up in my Viper tonight. Its 80 degrees and windy! I'm not optimistic.
> 
> NC


Here is my spot for tonight and maybe tomorrow.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't see a thing this morning. Squirrels weren't even out.


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Balmy this morning but I'm hopeful


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Pics for yesterday evening. Temps dropped from 10 to 1 while in the tree.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

gmchiryder said:


> Pics for yesterday evening. Temps dropped from 10 to 1 while in the tree.


Very pretty


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Very pretty but sucked for hunting. Lots of thick brush in that stand normally allows lots of opportunity to draw when they come in. With the snow I couldn't see them until they were right on top of me, either that or spots that should have had cover were wide open because the weight of the snow bent stuff over and deer saw me. I had both things happen, saw 4 deer within 20 yards and no shots.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

<gmchiryder> I remember days like those many years ago when I lived in michigan. That was probably the best place I've ever lived in my life. I still stay in contact with an old friend of mine up that way!


----------



## Blaisin (Aug 9, 2012)

it's 18 here in Va. Nothing moving but a great time to be out


----------



## Jasonuga (Nov 27, 2010)

. 
34 here in Alabama. Waiting for God to gift me one of his mature whitetails.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

live from south central Iowa. 30 degrees 10 mph wind WNW. perfect afternoon for a Christmas bow buck.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

in the same stand as yesterday. 23 degrees 8 mph wind wsw. saw 6 does crossing the road headed about 300 yards south of my stand. i am prepared to stay all day.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

busted. first time i have seen a doe wind me this year. 6 does coming from the south. at 75 yards the lead nag stops jerks her head into the wind and sniffs. she turns around and leads the group away. i switched stands for a better wind advantage. i am now in my north stand where the trails come from the west.


----------



## drkeenan (Jul 22, 2010)

Pretty morning. I've seen no movement in weeks but still great to be out. My freezer is full but I have friends who need the meat so I'll keep at it till January 31!!


----------



## Tman21 (Aug 7, 2012)

Southern MN sunset last night. No deer, but saw 22 turkeys


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Western KY. Got climbed up at sunrise when the rain stopped.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

50 and sunny for this evening sit.


----------



## Jasonuga (Nov 27, 2010)

Sat in a blind here in Huntsville Alabama with a buddy today. Got to Sling an arrow at a big doe today. Sadly I was trying to thread a needle while her companion doe was blowing because she picked up our scent where we walked in and Completely shattered a FMJ while doing so. Either way had a blast and will soon take one this year. Been out of commission since 07 with shoulder injuries.


----------



## color_green13 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sat in the woods for 5 hours in this to see nothing


----------



## Overactor (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice Warm Day in NC- My wifes first time hunting today aswell. Fresh dropping and big buck tracks right around her stand. She will be out again on the 1st last day of the season. Heres the view from my stand winter wheat, heavy traffic area around the pond, down the hill to a creek fresh droppings lots of traffic, into another field lots of thickets for bedding nearby. Going out again tomorrow hoping to score


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful day. Supposed to blizzard tomorrow, hoping the deer will come out to feed tonight before the snow hits.


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

About 8in. On the ground and freezing in snj.


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Taking advantage of the heat wave for my final hunt of the season. 20 degrees and the sun is shining. Hoping to pile up a big fat Wisconsin winter doe!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Final TN sit for the season.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

B d d


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

benkharr said:


> B d d


*   ???*


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

SeasonTicket said:


> *   ???*


Big doe down


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Big doe down?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Bdd, big doe down, means I killed a doe with my bow.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

benkharr said:


> Bdd, big doe down, means I killed a doe with my bow.


*  Thanks, I Googled it with no luck. (none that I can repeat anyways) :zip:
Congratulations, post a pic when you have a chance. *


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome sunrise in KY. Got this weekend and one more that I'm available to hunt, hope to close the deal this morning. 40's today and supposed to be in the negatives tomorrow. Guess I'll enjoy the "heat wave".


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Also a beautiful KY morning in my blind. Waiting patiently for a doe or torrential rains....


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

Been really slow this morning, slowest morning of the season for me so far


----------



## andymac40330 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen a few squirrels, and that's it. At least the weather is manageable.


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Coyote ruined my hunt.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

My hog hunting perch...


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

KY_BowGuy said:


> Coyote ruined my hunt.



*   You should have ruined the Coyote. * :wink:


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Runnin too fast


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

KY_BowGuy said:


> Runnin too fast


:sad:


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

My evening on Saturday and it was brisk.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

-2 here today. I did not go out.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, looking at these pics makes it a lot easier to appreciate my stand. I think the coldest it gets at night is low 60's. Hog hunting at night is a blast.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

SeasonTicket said:


> *  Thanks, I Googled it with no luck. (none that I can repeat anyways) :zip:
> Congratulations, post a pic when you have a chance. *


Heart shot


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

just 2 days left in Iowa archery season. today 18 degrees 5 mph wind from sse. looking to shoot a old doe or a scrub buck.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Kentucky


----------



## pannell77 (Nov 25, 2013)

crisp ohio morning


----------



## ohiobuck74 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nothing moving but this guy!


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Took advantage of the warm weather here and pulled stands and cameras...season over for me. On to coyotes and turkeys soon


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

*   Did the same yesterday. Left one cam and one stand for Coyote. Almost time to start working on the Boat. :set1_fishing: * :fish2:


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Sitting in the rain


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Daughter and I hunting Alabama.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

KY ridge


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Went up to Kentucky for their last weekend and got one on the ground. Came in at 25 yards and got a perfect heart shot on him. Complete pass through.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

KY swamp last sit of the season


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Standing beans hope something comes in range!


----------



## tcorn69 (Dec 26, 2013)

*24 deg in Bama*

Can't figure out how to post pics from phone. 1st post to site. Buck on ground at 7 am this morning. 10 yards broadside.


----------



## Marc90 (May 27, 2013)

First hunting season was a success!


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

I am sitting here looking at all these early season pics and wishing it was that early season again. With two days left in our Maryland season it is 12 out right now and I am trying to convince myself that it wont be too bad as I think about heading out in another hour and half.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

Going to be more of this today.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

benkharr said:


> Standing beans hope something comes in range!


I meant to post this the other day!


----------



## BigDulley (Sep 24, 2011)

Bow Hunting in the atchafalaya delta

Bottom of the Boot, thats no lake in the background! 
thats the Gulf of Mexico 

BigDulley


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

BigDulley said:


> Bow Hunting in the atchafalaya delta
> 
> Bottom of the Boot, thats no lake in the background!
> thats the Gulf of Mexico
> ...


That's really cool. Follow the rut down there?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

7 deer in one day. Washington County, AL.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

benkharr said:


> 7 deer in one day. Washington County, AL.


Why?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

SeasonTicket said:


> Why?


You must be more specific for me to respond. BTW 3 hunters.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

benkharr said:


> You must be more specific for me to respond. BTW 3 hunters.


Now that makes more sense, thanks.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

SeasonTicket said:


> Now that makes more sense, thanks.


Yeah the place is around 3k acres


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Season is getting close guys. I can't wait for this this thread to get started.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Indeed!


----------

